# Thanks Ron



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

THANKS FOR THE PARTS HOMIE THE WORK GREAT NOW WE HAVE TO FINISH OFF THE WHOLE SETUP WITH NOTHING BUT BLACK MAGIC HERE IS WHAT IT DID THIS PAST WEEK END :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

bumper :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 01:38 PM~4024040
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:tears: 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

How many inches did you hit NIM?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I think he hit 76"


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 18 2005, 04:00 PM~4024204
> *I think he hit 76"
> *


yea 76 and now that the bumper is crushed up I am sure its hitting more 76 before the bumper got crushed up :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 06:14 PM~4024843
> *yea 76 and now that the bumper is crushed up I am sure its hitting more 76 before the bumper got crushed up :biggrin:
> *



Hell yeah. That thing looks so good that high in the air and with bumpers. :biggrin:


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

damn breakin shit huh....looking good


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 08:38 PM~4024040
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 




Majestics runnin CHI-town for sure.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 02:34 PM~4024020
> *THANKS FOR THE PARTS HOMIE THE WORK GREAT NOW WE HAVE TO FINISH OFF THE WHOLE SETUP WITH NOTHING BUT BLACK MAGIC HERE IS WHAT IT DID THIS PAST WEEK END :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like it worked good but it isn't anywhere near 76, who ever took the pic was sitting down and it is nowwhere near over your guys heads. You guys kill me with the lies on how many inches your cars do. The way that car is setup it will never do 76 with the drop spindles. What happened to KEEP IT REAL?


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

you can see for yourself homie that its a bad pic, ask allll 20+ people that ran behind that stick to read it when they seen Nims car pull up, ask southside cruisers, ask hollywood, daren, rollerz only,somos unos, phsycos anyone! They all seen it and gave props like true riders...hit 76", with FRONT and BACK bumpers... now that the bumper got crushed up it will hit more.... i dont know bout you but we ALREADY DONE KEPT IT REAL ...aLL the CHICAGO CARS there that day had front and back bumpers, The Chi. put it down the right way. I was waiting to see who would have something to say against it, and it dont surprise me one bit to see who it was....you should've came and seen it for yourself homie, since everyone on this site knows that if you dont see it with your own eyes its a lie...lololololol maybe next time homie.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 02:37 PM~4024037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look at this pic and tell me it's 76. It isn't that far from the bumper and is in the 40's. You can bullshit all these people all you want but IT IS NOT DOING OVER 70. Why would they nose up the HULK when thet know it does 60?


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

the Hulk and Nims caddy nosed up because they were asked to for the prize money, and besides that they thought it would be a good idea to put on a last show between 2 beautiful cars...we aint bullshiting anyone homie, i guess you just called us liers, that means you called every person in chicago and surrounding area a lier too. Its all good homie, we know you cant stand the fact that there is a BIG FULL SIZE CAR doin inches like that and is clean as fuk to top it off. noone cares what you say, everyone who knows us knows that we dont lie bout inches brother, we let the cars do the talkin, and YOU werent there to listen... uffin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Got nothing to say now? You are lucky I can't photoshop or I would make it REAL easy for everyone to see.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

i just responded, what are you talkin about, and photoshop away homie, whats done is done. We put it down like it or not :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 07:05 PM~4026280
> *the Hulk and Nims caddy nosed up because they were asked to for the prize money, and besides that they thought it would be a good idea to put on a last show between 2 beautiful cars...we aint bullshiting anyone homie, i guess you just called us liers, that means you called every person in chicago and surrounding area a lier too.  Its all good homie, we know you cant stand the fact that there is a BIG FULL SIZE CAR doin inches like that and is clean as fuk to top it off. noone cares what you say,  everyone who knows us knows that we dont lie bout inches brother, we let the cars do the talkin, and YOU werent there to listen... uffin:
> *


You lie about what's in the trunk so why wouldn't you lie about the inches? Untill I see the trunk it still has 16 batteries and 6 pumps, prove me wrong.
This isn't even 70 and it is higher than that, 3 YEARS ago with a bumper 2 pumps to the nose and 175/70 14's and no lift spindles.








By the way I 'am the one Taping this and I 'am standing up like we do on all all pics and videos.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 07:09 PM~4026314
> *i just responded, what are you talkin about, and photoshop away homie, whats done is done. We put it down like it or not :biggrin:
> *


I never said you didn't put it down, I said it wasn't 76 inches. :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

I remember justins car, it was in the mid to upper 60's. with rear sectioned chassis mods, flipped front brackets,etc...... you can say we are lieing but once again, we know that if Jamie dont see with his own eyes its a lie..lol...we kept it real brother just face it. :biggrin: my bad ill make sure i punch the guy in the head for not standin up during a picture shot...lololol....


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

i can feel some outta this world high tech photoshop commin'....hahahahahaha.....you guys make me laugh


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 07:24 PM~4026407
> *i can feel some outta this world high tech photoshop commin'....hahahahahaha.....you guys make me laugh
> *


I told you I can't do it. I'm still not covinced. :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

come on wave your fingers and wiggle your mouse and set that program on fire with lines and arrows and numbers and inch marks and formulas and ground levels and satalite images.....lololololol :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 07:43 PM~4026530
> *come on wave your fingers and wiggle your mouse and set that program on fire with lines and arrows and numbers and inch marks and formulas and ground levels and satalite images.....lololololol :roflmao:
> *


It's not worth all that trouble. I still don't see a pic of the trunk. :biggrin:


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

pitbull how long is your response going to be, it says you have been replying to the topic for 15 minutes now LOL


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 07:45 PM~4026538
> *It's not worth all that trouble.  I still don't see a pic of the trunk. :biggrin:
> *


AND YOU ARENT EITHER...hahahahahaha.....no way anyone gonna see how to get a big ass car to get up all violent like that..lolololol................... :wave: :wave: :wave: :around:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 18 2005, 09:47 PM~4026560
> *pitbull how long is  your response going to be, it says you have been replying to the topic for 15 minutes now  LOL
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I seen that too.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 08:07 PM~4026294
> *Got nothing to say now?  You are lucky I can't photoshop or I would make it REAL easy for everyone to see.
> *


honestly I had respect for you guys but for the last two years of hearing all the bull shit you guys talk and never giving props change the whole way I see all of you with the exception of a couple like justin.but like I always say to each his own do your thing and I will do mine.I never lie about inches ask anyone you want they will tell you what you don't want to hear they gave me 74 inches and that was before we smashed the bumper so I know its over 76


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 08:21 PM~4026391
> * flipped front brackets
> *


I'm gonna have to keep Bruce further away from my car when it comes back out.lol :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 07:52 PM~4026588
> *honestly I had respect for you guys but for the last two years of hearing all the bull shit you guys talk and never giving props change the whole way I see all of you with the exception of a couple like justin.but like I always say to each his own do your think and I will do mine.I never lie about inches ask anyone you want they will tell you what you don't want to hear they gave me 74 inches and that was before we smashed the bumper so I know its over 76
> *


well over  tell em' big homie... HA HA HA HA.... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

does chicago use the metric system or something? :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 07:51 PM~4026581
> *AND YOU ARENT EITHER...hahahahahaha.....no way anyone gonna see how to get a big ass car to get up all violent like that..lolololol................... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :around:
> *


I don't need to see it I can build it all day with less stuff in the trunk. :0


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 18 2005, 07:52 PM~4026589
> *I'm gonna have to keep Bruce further away from my car when it comes back out.lol :biggrin:
> *


dont think hes the only one that seen it homie.... :cheesy: :wave: DAMMIT Justin the hell have you been homie!!! havent seen your ass since souther show.... :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Oct 18 2005, 08:53 PM~4026598
> *does chicago use the metric system or something?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

OH wow , look CHICAGO, aint this great, how ONE CAR brings the whole reunion back again....ahhhh, like good ol' days... :tears: :tongue:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 18 2005, 08:47 PM~4026560
> *pitbull how long is  your response going to be, it says you have been replying to the topic for 15 minutes now  LOL
> *


oh just wait to see what I am going to build with pitbull in it


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 07:57 PM~4026633
> *oh just wait to see what I am going to build with pitbull in it
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

aint that the TRUTH..lololol


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 08:14 PM~4026340
> *You lie about what's in the trunk so why wouldn't you lie about the inches?  Untill I see the trunk it still has 16 batteries and 6 pumps, prove me wrong.
> This isn't even 70 and it is higher than that, 3 YEARS ago with a bumper 2 pumps to the nose and 175/70 14's and no lift spindles.
> 
> ...


bring it over here and don't forget the pink slip I would love to have justins car


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 09:59 PM~4026646
> *bring it over here and don't forget the pink slip I would love to have justins car
> *



uhh i think they use titles nowadays :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 07:54 PM~4026601
> *I don't need to see it I can build it all day with less stuff in the trunk. :0
> *



less stuff in the trunk , BUT more stuff in the frame rails....oooohhhhh :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 07:52 PM~4026588
> *honestly I had respect for you guys but for the last two years of hearing all the bull shit you guys talk and never giving props change the whole way I see all of you with the exception of a couple like justin.but like I always say to each his own do your think and I will do mine.I never lie about inches ask anyone you want they will tell you what you don't want to hear they gave me 74 inches and that was before we smashed the bumper so I know its over 76
> *


How is it talking shit when it is the truth? I gave you props when you got it working so I don't know what you are talking about. I gave Allen props on the Elco also. Why are you so upset I thought you said you LIKED TALKING SHIT and that's all it is and you know this. :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

YEAH THANKS RON FOR THE STROKES :biggrin: ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :barf:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 18 2005, 08:59 PM~4026653
> *uhh i think they use titles nowadays  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: he could bring that too


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 07:59 PM~4026646
> *bring it over here and don't forget the pink slip I would love to have justins car
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 08:59 PM~4026654
> *less stuff in the trunk , BUT more stuff in the frame rails....oooohhhhh  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 09:00 PM~4026658
> *How is it talking shit when it is the truth?  I gave you props when you got it working so I don't know what you are talking about.  I gave Allen props on the Elco also.  Why are you so upset I thought you said you LIKED TALKING SHIT and that's all it is and you know this. :biggrin:
> *


well in that case let it rip


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 08:00 PM~4026658
> *How is it talking shit when it is the truth?  I gave you props when you got it working so I don't know what you are talking about.  I gave Allen props on the Elco also.  Why are you so upset I thought you said you LIKED TALKING SHIT and that's all it is and you know this. :biggrin:
> *



read my signature homie.....ONLY THE SHIT TALKERS SURVIVE, BEING STRONG HAS NOTHING TO WITH IT!!!!!


LOLOLOLOL.....


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 08:02 PM~4026681
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


It's laying in the backyard come see it for yourself, that's the differance between us, WE DON'T HAVE NOTHING TO HIDE. :0 16 batteries and 6 pumps.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

naw.. we know 3stages monte does in the low 80's YOU come see THIS... :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

sorry for the bad quality my boy was drunk and fucked up all the pics


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 08:06 PM~4026715
> *naw.. we know 3stages monte does in the low 80's YOU come see THIS... :cheesy:
> *


What a Caddy hitting 70? Why would we come and break you off? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

and its not on the bumper in that pic


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 08:09 PM~4026738
> *and its not on the bumper in that pic
> *


It's not doing 70 in that pic either. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 08:06 PM~4026715
> *naw.. we know 3stages monte does in the low 80's YOU come see THIS... :cheesy:
> *


 :0 SOUNDS LIKE A HOUSE CALL FOR TRUUCHA#21 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 09:08 PM~4026731
> *What a Caddy hitting 70?  Why would we come and break you off? :biggrin:
> *


oh next year is going to be a good oneyou all took a year off so I know you all coming out with something so bring it don't be skurd


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 08:08 PM~4026731
> *What a Caddy hitting 70?  Why would we come and break you off? :biggrin:
> *



JUST BRING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Oct 18 2005, 08:10 PM~4026752
> *:0 SOUNDS LIKE A HOUSE CALL FOR TRUUCHA#21 :0
> *


We don't need Truucha for a house call, do you still live in the same house Nim? I just fucking around its not my car to come serve you, but if 3 stage wants to I'm down. :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

bring the 64' the lincoln, the regal , the cutlas, the monte, the 59'...all of them we can have a goooooooooood time.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 08:11 PM~4026755
> *oh next year is going to be a good oneyou all took a year off so I know you all coming out with something so bring it don't be skurd
> *


We only hop cars with little tires. :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Oct 18 2005, 09:10 PM~4026752
> *:0 SOUNDS LIKE A HOUSE CALL FOR TRUUCHA#21 :0
> *


shit thats a road trip they could bring it any time we will be ready.and if given more time who knows maybe in the 80's next year


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 08:12 PM~4026772
> *We don't need Truucha for a house call, do you still live in the same house Nim?  I just fucking around its not my car to come serve you, but if 3 stage wants to I'm down. :biggrin:
> *



BRING IT DAMMIT ...BRING ITTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :barf: <---- YOU MADE ME PUKE FROM THE ADRENALINE...LOLOLOLOL.....


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 08:13 PM~4026778
> *bring the 64' the lincoln, the regal , the cutlas, the monte, the 59'...all of them we can have a goooooooooood    time.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I have to admit we do have a good time with you guys.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 09:13 PM~4026783
> *We only hop cars with little tires. :0
> *


thats because you do little inches can't touch this baby :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 08:15 PM~4026804
> *thats because you do little inches can't touch this baby :0  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I ALMOST PISSED MY PANTS AFTER I READ THAT...LOLOLOL......


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

You know what i heard in vegas silver About what they put in there frames,i even know who taught them :0 :0 ??????????????Never mind the kings of lowriding didn't even go too the small show in K C.You know they do allright work but they have been out of it for like 2 years now except for the leaded monte which even justin said is fallen apart.I'm sure they are all starting to work there asses off now because they see no one is talkin about them no more.I told you and nim they were nothing but haters 2 years ago i guess now you see it.Jamie if hollywood said it how can you doubt him?(and 20 other poeple)HATER HATER HATER who has never had his own car do over 40.It's funny how you talk shit them try and be cool with them.


AND LIE ABOUT INCHES AGAIN THIS STICK IS 85 inches and YOU SAY YOUR MONTE DOES 83 looks like more than 2 inches away from the top to me.And why do you care what happened over there you ain't had shit out for a while.By the way 2 of our cars took 3rd at vegas you will never be able to say that.Keep
hatein.
[attachmentid=317720]
[attachmentid=317721]

And you gave allen porps :uh: :uh: :uh: All you all did was talk shit,and nim your right after all there cars being down for like 3-6 years when they come out they'll think there the shit agian,biggest haters in this game with out a doubt.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 09:15 PM~4026799
> *I have to admit we do have a good time with you guys.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2005, 08:30 PM~4026827
> *You know what i heard in vegas silver About what they put in there frames,i even know who taught them :0  :0 ??????????????Never mind the kings of lowriding didn't even go too the small show in K C.You know they do allright work but they have been out of it for like 2 years now except for the leaded monte which even justin said is fallen apart.I'm sure they are all starting to work there asses off now because they see no one is talkin about them no more.I told you and nim they were nothing but haters 2 years ago i guess now you see it.Jamie if hollywood said it how can you doubt him?(and 20 other poeple)HATER HATER HATER who has never had his own car do over 40.It's funny how you talk shit them try and be cool with them.
> AND LIE ABOUT INCHES AGAIN THIS STICK IS 85 inches and YOU SAY YOUR MONTE DOES 83 looks like more than 2 inches away from the top to me.And why do you care what happened over there you ain't had shit out for a while.By the way 2 of our cars took 3rd at vegas you will never be able to say that.Keep
> hatein.
> ...


You act like 3rd in Vegas is something to brag about, haven't you heard second is the first loser. :0 Hollywood said it did 74 not 76, and like I said before 16 batts and 6 pumps. It's funny how anyone that doesn't agree with you guys is a hater.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

this is how we do it in chitown and I said 74 and after the oficial hop it went over that


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Fabian you are the only one taking this seriously, it is JUST TALKING SHIT. Quit getting butt hurt and just talk some shit back. Everything you say is bullshit so just keep them coming. :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

its an M world you all wouldn't understand :biggrin:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

how the hell has juandik missed this topic? :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 08:38 PM~4026875
> *its an M world you all wouldn't understand :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I have to AGREE with you on that one. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 19 2005, 02:34 AM~4026851
> *You act like 3rd in Vegas is something to brag about, haven't you heard second is the first loser. :0  Hollywood said it did 74 not 76, and like I said before 16 batts and 6 pumps. It's funny how anyone that doesn't agree with you guys is a hater.
> *


You just said it wasn't over 70 now your changin it,and 3rd in vegas is something but you'll never know because you'll never have shit nice enough to be there.And you act like it's just fun but the truth is you all can't stand any one else doing big things.When you have a car this nice then talk.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Oct 18 2005, 08:39 PM~4026884
> *how the hell has juandik missed this topic?  :biggrin:
> *


We talked so much shit Layitlow shut down. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2005, 08:40 PM~4026890
> *You just said it wasn't over 70 now your changin it,and 3rd in vegas is something but you'll never know becasuse you'll never have shit nice enough to be there.
> *


I won't have 2 half-assed cars and think they are the shit. :0 One of your own club members broke you ass off, the black one is killin you. I have started working on my IMPALA again and I bet it doesn't take half the time you took on your cars. :biggrin: But since you think a stress point and some 3rd grade patterns doing 45 is the shit it won't take much to beat that.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

CAN I HAVE A HOOORAH, I SAID A HOORAH MUTHA.......


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I AM LOV'N ALL THE LOV'N HATE IN HEAR SEE THATS WHAT BLACK MAGIC DOES TO YOU HEY I GUESS THATS WHAT WE NEED TO GET RID OF THE HEX


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 08:47 PM~4026922
> *CAN I HAVE A HOOORAH, I SAID A HOORAH MUTHA.......
> *


That's still 6 more inches and 2 less batteries and pumps on 13's. :0


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

CHECK MY MUTHAFSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. PHOTOSHOP OUT BIOTCHHESSSSSSSS........ DO YOU LIKE ME NOW!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2005, 09:40 PM~4026890
> *You just said it wasn't over 70 now your changin it,and 3rd in vegas is something but you'll never know because you'll never have shit nice enough to be there.And you act like it's just fun but the truth is you all can't stand any one else doing big things.When you have a car this nice then talk.
> 
> 
> ...


i LOVE THAT ELCO AND IT SWANGS TOO :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 09:48 PM~4026930
> *That's still 6 more inches and 2 less batteries and pumps on 13's. :0
> *


YOU FOR GOT TO ADD A G BODY NOT A REAL CAR SORRY ANYONE COULD DO THAT OUR RIDES HAVE BUMPERS TO CHECK ALL YOU OFF :biggrin: :0


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 08:48 PM~4026930
> *That's still 6 more inches and 2 less batteries and pumps on 13's. :0
> *



BUT YOU LIEEEEDDDDDDDD....THATS NOWHERE NEAR 83" AND THATS PLANTING THE ASS END.....NOW WE KNOW WHY YOU ON HERE BREATHIN FLAMES.... WE'RE ONLY 4" AWAY FROM A LIGHT ASS G-BODY(THATS THE BODY NOT THE FRAME :cheesy: ) WITH NO FRONT BUMPER... :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: 


YOU CANT HANDLE THE TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:nono: :nono: :nono: :barf: <---- I BARFED AGAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 09:53 PM~4026961
> *BUT YOU LIEEEEDDDDDDDD....THATS NOWHERE NEAR 83" AND THATS PLANTING THE ASS END.....NOW WE KNOW WHY YOU ON HERE BREATHIN FLAMES.... WE'RE ONLY 4" AWAY FROM A LIGHT ASS G-BODY(THATS THE BODY NOT THE FRAME  :cheesy: ) WITH NO FRONT BUMPER... :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> YOU CANT HANDLE THE TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 08:52 PM~4026956
> *YOU FOR GOT TO ADD A G BODY NOT A REAL CAR SORRY ANYONE COULD DO THAT OUR RIDES HAVE BUMPERS TO CHECK ALL YOU OFF :biggrin:  :0
> *


You just said this wasn't a REAL car, still a g-body. :0


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

Wow..... Congrats Nim... Looks good Homie.....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 09:58 PM~4026982
> *You just said this wasn't a REAL car, still a g-body. :0
> 
> 
> ...


well it is a clean ass mother fucker I'll tell you that much with bumpers front and back :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 08:58 PM~4026982
> *You just said this wasn't a REAL car, still a g-body. :0
> 
> 
> ...


THE FRAMES ARE DIFFERANT AND ITS CONSIDERED A TRUCK TO SOME, HEY ARE THOSE SHINY FRONT AND REAR BUMPERS...WHY YES THEY ARE...!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BRING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :burn: :rofl:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Street Riders KC_@Oct 18 2005, 09:58 PM~4026983
> *Wow..... Congrats Nim... Looks good Homie.....
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 19 2005, 02:45 AM~4026913
> *I won't have 2 half-assed cars and think they are the shit. :0  One of your own club members broke you ass off, the black one is killin you. I have started working on my IMPALA again and I bet it doesn't take half the time you took on your cars. :biggrin: But since you think a stress point and some 3rd grade patterns doing 45 is the shit it won't take much to beat that.
> *


Your right the black lincoln is tight as hell,(if you were at the show you would have seen alot of nice ass cars that didn't place higher than me)We don't go agaist each other in the M we all want the other to do good.If thats the case everyone in your click is killin your ass.And time your car if it ever does come out will be over the 10 year mark so i would hope it would be nice.Tino just got a 62 give him half the time all of your click is takin and will see whats up.Stick to hoppin jamie it's all you can afford.If your ass would of come to usac you would see want my old car is doing,i'm sure your boy allready told you it's more like 55 but i don't care keep lying it's all you know oh yeah we're still in business.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 08:53 PM~4026961
> *BUT YOU LIEEEEDDDDDDDD....THATS NOWHERE NEAR 83" AND THATS PLANTING THE ASS END.....NOW WE KNOW WHY YOU ON HERE BREATHIN FLAMES.... WE'RE ONLY 4" AWAY FROM A LIGHT ASS G-BODY(THATS THE BODY NOT THE FRAME  :cheesy: ) WITH NO FRONT BUMPER... :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> YOU CANT HANDLE THE TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


If we put some MICKEY THOMPSON's on it we could put the bumper back on. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 19 2005, 02:47 AM~4026922
> *CAN I HAVE A HOOORAH, I SAID A HOORAH MUTHA.......
> *


Your wrong silver every line went up 2 inches the last red line is 68 so that puts them at around 78 tops. :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2005, 09:02 PM~4026999
> *Your right the black lincoln is tight as hell,(if you were at the show you would have seen alot of nice ass cars that didn't place higher than me)We don't go agaist each other in the M we all want the other to do good.If thats the case everyone in your click is killin your ass.And time your car if it ever does come out will be over the 10 year mark so i would hope it would be nice.Tino just got a 62 give him  half the time all of your click is takin and will see whats up.Stick to hoppin jamie it's all you can afford.If your ass would of come to usac you would see want my old car is doing,i'm sure your boy allready told you it's more like 55 but i don't care keep lying it's all you know oh yeah we're still in business.
> *


Post pics of the buckled piece of shit doing 55, past you nipples this time. :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*BLACK MAGIC WORKS FOR ME*


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 09:03 PM~4027003
> *If we put some MICKEY THOMPSON's on it we could put the bumper back on. :0
> *



STOPP LIIEEINGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CUZ 14'S DONT BELONG ON A G-BODY!!!! YOUR GOIN BACK ON YOUR OWN IMAGINARY WORLD RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:roflmao: :roflmao: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 10:03 PM~4027003
> *If we put some MICKEY THOMPSON's on it we could put the bumper back on. :0
> *


SORRY HOMIE DON'T KNOW WHAT YOPUR TALKING ABOUT SHIT I'LL PUT SMALLER TIRES JUST PAY FOR THEM.I WANT TO SEE YOU BUILD A CADDY TO THE SAME CALIBER AS MINE AND HOP IT ON 13 :uh:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 09:05 PM~4027022
> *BLACK MAGIC WORKS FOR ME
> *


ALL FOUR OF THEM.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 10:07 PM~4027039
> *ALL FOUR OF THEM.
> *


:uh: OH MAN IF YOU ONLY KNEW.HOW MUCH WOULD YOU PAY ME TO SEE MY SET UP? :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

I can tell you for sure that Nims caddy did hit 74 in the class hops, because I was on the stick along with Darin from the I, and a few others, and we all seen the same number. and I have no reason to lie about this because we were his compitition. Im sure on the nose up with the HULK Nims car hit higher than the first time because you can hear the bumper not just touch, it was way harder and when I seen the bumper after the hop im sure it did at the LEAST 76. And the reason for the nose up was because the 2 highest hitting cars of all classes were to nose up for the 2 G. Yes Nims car is set up to go higher than the HULK but with 2G on the line you can count me in even if Im only doin 20, we were hoping they would break. Im not taking sides here , just telling what went down. This might mess everyone up..........Nims car and the Hulk both had some equitment failure and we helped them get there car going and they helped us get ours going for the nose up,  if we didnt get the cars going they would have takin the next highest hitting cars. Props to Nim Bruce and the big M for pulling it off!!! I got ya next year tho :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 19 2005, 03:05 AM~4027021
> *Post pics of the buckled piece of shit doing 55, past you nipples this time. :0
> *


As soon as you post pics of your buckled ass monte . TEll you what as soon as you get a car to the supershow and them place there i'll listen to you hatin ass,laters.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2005, 09:04 PM~4027017
> *Your wrong silver every line went up 2 inches the last red line is 68 so that puts them at around 78 tops. :0
> *


Well Dan is 75 inches tall and this looks like more than 3 inches over his head.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2005, 09:04 PM~4027017
> *Your wrong silver every line went up 2 inches the last red line is 68 so that puts them at around 78 tops. :0
> *



:buttkick: 

MY BAD PEOPLE OF LAY IT LOW ENJOYIN THIS ..... LOOK AT THE PIC REALLLLLL CLOSE....I MEAN REALLLLL CLOSE, THE LAST RED LINE SAYS 68" AND ITS IN 2" INCRIMENTS, THAT PUTS THAT MONTE AT 76" NOWHERE NEAR THE CLAIMED 83" THE TRUTH HAS BEEN REVEALED.....!!!!!!!!!!!












*76"* EVERYONE.... DAMN !!!!

LIER, LIER PANTS ON FIRE YOUR MAD CUZ OUR CAR IS GONNA DO HIGHHHEERRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2005, 03:09 AM~4027050
> *:uh: OH MAN IF YOU ONLY KNEW.HOW MUCH WOULD YOU PAY ME TO SEE MY SET UP? :biggrin:
> *


He can't pay shit but he might be able to do install your washer for free. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2005, 10:10 PM~4027055
> *I can tell you for sure that Nims caddy did hit 74 in the class hops, because I was on the stick along with Darin from the I, and a few others, and we all seen the same number. and I have no reason to lie about this because we were his compitition.  Im sure on the nose up with the HULK  Nims car hit higher than the first time because you can hear the bumper not just touch, it was way harder and when I seen the bumper after the hop im sure it did at the LEAST 76.  And the reason for the nose up was because the 2 highest hitting cars of all classes were to nose up for the 2 G. Yes Nims car is set up to go higher than the HULK but with 2G on the line you can count me in even if Im only doin 20, we were hoping they would break.  Im not taking sides here , just telling what went down. This might mess everyone up..........Nims car and the Hulk both had some equitment failure and we helped them get there car going and they helped us get ours going for the nose up,   if we didnt get the cars going they would have takin the next highest hitting cars. Props to Nim Bruce and the big M for pulling it off!!!  I got ya next year tho :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: NOW THATS THE TRUTH OH AND BRING IT HOMIE :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 10:11 PM~4027061
> *Well Dan is 75 inches tall and this looks like more than 3 inches over his head.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: WHY ARE YOU ALL PUSHING IT DOWN FROM THE BACK?OH I KNOW YOU RAN OUT OF LEAD


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 09:13 PM~4027072
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: NOW THATS THE TRUTH OH AND BRING IT HOMIE :0
> *




BRING IT !!!!!!!!! HOLLYWOOD BRING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOLOLOLOL!!!!!! 

on the real though, Hollywood only speaks the truth :thumbsup: 

ON THE REAL TOO, BRING IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2005, 10:13 PM~4027070
> *He can't pay shit but he might be able to do install your washer for free. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 09:15 PM~4027081
> *:uh: WHY ARE YOU ALL PUSHING IT DOWN FROM THE BACK?OH I KNOW YOU RAN OUT OF LEAD
> *



THEY FORGOT TO PHOTOSHOP THAT PART OUT...LOLOL...AND WHY ARE THEY LOW TO THE GROUND TAKIN THE PIC, THAT DOUBLE YELLOW LINE IS AWFULLY CLOSE TO THE CAMERA, MUST BE A HILL.......OR THE EARTH TILTING ON ITS AXIS...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

DAMN HOLLYWOOD JUST SHUT EVERYONE UP :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:

NOW WHAT NI99AS


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 09:15 PM~4027081
> *:uh: WHY ARE YOU ALL PUSHING IT DOWN FROM THE BACK?OH I KNOW YOU RAN OUT OF LEAD
> *


To keep it from rolling away, but this pic is from Swope Park in Kansas City, Fabian has never been there, which is nowwhere near Bryon's house and he drove it there and home. Not on a trailer like you guys do it. :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 10:18 PM~4027097
> *THEY FORGOT TO PHOTOSHOP THAT PART OUT...LOLOL...AND WHY ARE THEY LOW TO THE GROUND TAKIN THE PIC, THAT DOUBLE YELLOW LINE IS AWFULLY CLOSE TO THE CAMERA, MUST BE A HILL.......OR THE EARTH TILTING ON ITS AXIS...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: JUST LIKE THE GOOD OLD DAYS AND OH YEA HOLLYWOOD BRING IT


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 09:18 PM~4027099
> *DAMN HOLLYWOOD JUST SHUT EVERYONE UP :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:
> 
> NOW WHAT NI99AS
> *


6 PUMPS and 16 BATTERIES. BO BO TIRES. 5" LIFT SPINDLES. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

LOOKS LIKE THE GROUND IS LEVEL BEHIND AND IN FRONT OF THE MONE ACCORDING TO THE ANGLE OF THIS PIC... LOLOL, 


*76"* COUGH, COUGH, LEAD INSIDE FRAME RAILS BEHIND AND FRONT OF HUMPS, COUGH COUGH, STRETCHED BELLY ACCOMADATED WITH EXTENDED LOWERS, COUGH COUGH, NEED I SAY MORE.. :uh: :rofl:

:barf:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 10:18 PM~4027101
> *To keep it from rolling away, but this pic is from Swope Park in Kansas City, Fabian has never been there, which is nowwhere near Bryon's house and he drove it there and home. Not on a trailer like you guys do it. :0
> *


I LOVE MY TRAILER QUEEN


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 09:21 PM~4027122
> *I LOVE MY TRAILER QUEEN
> 
> 
> ...


Happy for ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 10:20 PM~4027117
> *6 PUMPS and 16 BATTERIES.  BO BO TIRES.  5" LIFT SPINDLES. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MORE THEN WHAT YOU WILL EVER BE ABLE TO AFORD :0 CALL IT 6 IF YOU WANT IF YOU ONLY KNEW


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 19 2005, 03:18 AM~4027101
> *To keep it from rolling away, but this pic is from Swope Park in Kansas City, Fabian has never been there, which is nowwhere near Bryon's house and he drove it there and home. Not on a trailer like you guys do it. :0
> *


Ha HA your wrong there i have been there,just don't fell the need to go where you one knows anything about hoppin and try to show off and every time you have been there you always go with poeple that will protect you whiteboys.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 10:22 PM~4027130
> *Happy for ya. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BUT THIS IS COMING OUT FOR NEXT YEAR WHAT YOU GOT?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 09:22 PM~4027134
> *MORE THEN WHAT YOU WILL EVER BE ABLE TO AFORD  :0 CALL IT 6 IF YOU WANT IF YOU ONLY KNEW
> *


I DO KNOW. :0 That's not how you spell afford. :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Damn Nim get the thong out your ass IT'S ONLY SHIT TALKING. :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

HE DOESNT KNOW, HE HAS NUMBER DIFFICIANTCY(SP) HOW THE HELL YOU THINK HE GOT THEIR 83" CONFUSED WITH 76" ????? LOLOLOL....


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 09:24 PM~4027147
> *THANKS BUT THIS IS COMING OUT FOR NEXT YEAR WHAT YOU GOT?
> 
> 
> ...


I've been saving all my pennies TO BUY SOMEONE ELSE'S CAR. :0


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

DONT TELL EM NIM, THEY MIGHT SAY YOUR LIEING EVEN THOUGH YOU SHOWINTHEM A PIC..LOL...


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 09:26 PM~4027163
> *I've been saving all my pennies TO BUY SOMEONE ELSE'S CAR. :0
> *



LOLOLOL.....YOU JUST CANT HANDLE IT CAN YOU, SHOW US SOME PROOF, SOME PROOF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 09:26 PM~4027167
> *DONT TELL EM NIM, THEY MIGHT SAY YOUR LIEING EVEN THOUGH YOU SHOWINTHEM A PIC..LOL...
> 
> 
> ...


6 pumps and 16 batteries. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 19 2005, 03:18 AM~4027101
> *To keep it from rolling away, but this pic is from Swope Park in Kansas City, Fabian has never been there, which is nowwhere near Bryon's house and he drove it there and home. Not on a trailer like you guys do it. :0
> *


You guys took three cars on trailers 2 emporia and it's only 1 hour from K C what you talkin about???????????????????????????????/ :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 10:24 PM~4027149
> *I DO KNOW. :0  That's not how you spell afford. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Damn Nim get the thong out your ass IT'S ONLY SHIT TALKING. :biggrin:
> *


LOL I KNOW SO WHY ARE YOU GETTING BUTT HURT OH I KNOW WHY CUS THRUTH HURTS LOL


----------



## superchevy (Jul 30, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: this shittalking is great


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 09:28 PM~4027189
> *LOL I KNOW SO WHY ARE YOU GETTING BUTT HURT OH I KNOW WHY CUS THRUTH HURTS LOL
> *


Yes it is TRUE you got 16 batteries and 4 to the nose and Mickey Thompsons. Other than that I like the car HI-LOW BUILT. :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 10:24 PM~4027151
> *HE DOESNT KNOW, HE HAS NUMBER DIFFICIANTCY(SP) HOW THE HELL YOU THINK HE GOT THEIR 83" CONFUSED WITH 76" ????? LOLOLOL....
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: MAN YOUR MAKING ME WANT TO GO PEE LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 10:26 PM~4027163
> *I've been saving all my pennies TO BUY SOMEONE ELSE'S CAR. :0
> *


THIS IS A VIRGIN HOMIE DIDN'T LOOK LIKE THIS WHEN i BOUGHT IT I'LL TELL YOU THAT MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2005, 03:24 AM~4027147
> *THANKS BUT THIS IS COMING OUT FOR NEXT YEAR WHAT YOU GOT?
> 
> 
> ...


You haven't even done anything to this car yet and you allready clowned anything jamie has ever had.........................Prove me wrong jamie post up your best low-low.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2005, 09:27 PM~4027186
> *You guys took three cars on trailers 2 emporia and it's only 1 hour from K C what you talkin about???????????????????????????????/ :biggrin:
> *


I saw your 98 Lincoln on a trailer in Independence which is a hole 10 minutes from your MANSION. :0


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

IM GONNA TRY THIS AGAIN....GET READY PEOPLE BRAND NEW, ITS OFFICIAL, THE NEW REVAMPED VERSION OF 'PHOTOSHOP SILVER VERSION 8.3"...........


THANK YOU, IM AVAILABLE FOR CUSTOM PHOTOSHOPPING OF OTHERS LIES..LOLOLOL.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 10:30 PM~4027207
> *Yes it is TRUE you got 16 batteries and 4 to the nose and Mickey Thompsons.  Other than that I like the car HI-LOW BUILT. :0
> *


WHY IF IT DIDN'T WORK AND THEY PUT THE TIRES ON IT AND IF YOU SAY 6 THEN THEY DID THAT TOO ASK MANDO HE'LL TELL YOU


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2005, 10:31 PM~4027221
> *You haven't even done anything to this car yet and you allready clowned anything jamie has ever had.........................Prove me wrong jamie post up your best low-low.
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 19 2005, 03:31 AM~4027223
> *I saw your 98 Lincoln on a trailer in Independence which is a hole 10 minutes from your MANSION. :0
> *


On the way too the super show did you see it from your double wide?????????And everyone knows i drove it all the way to chi-town and back none of your click has ever drivin that far.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 10:32 PM~4027234
> *IM GONNA TRY THIS AGAIN....GET READY PEOPLE BRAND NEW, ITS OFFICIAL, THE NEW REVAMPED VERSION OF 'PHOTOSHOP SILVER VERSION 8.3"...........
> THANK YOU, IM AVAILABLE FOR CUSTOM PHOTOSHOPPING OF OTHERS LIES..LOLOLOL.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 09:32 PM~4027234
> *IM GONNA TRY THIS AGAIN....GET READY PEOPLE BRAND NEW, ITS OFFICIAL, THE NEW REVAMPED VERSION OF 'PHOTOSHOP SILVER VERSION 8.3"...........
> THANK YOU, IM AVAILABLE FOR CUSTOM PHOTOSHOPPING OF OTHERS LIES..LOLOLOL.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I guess 2 chapters of INDIVIDUALS are wrong according to you, THEY both said 83 so I guess they are full of it too. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 09:32 PM~4027239
> *WHY IF IT DIDN'T WORK AND THEY PUT THE TIRES ON IT AND IF YOU SAY 6 THEN THEY DID THAT TOO ASK MANDO HE'LL TELL YOU
> *


Sorry can't figure out what you are trying to say. :dunno:


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

glad i dont have work tonite this is great : cracks beer :


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

HOW ABOUT THIS FOR 2007 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 10:35 PM~4027268
> *Sorry can't figure out what you are trying to say. :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 18 2005, 09:36 PM~4027278
> *glad i dont have work tonite this is great : cracks beer :
> *


This is the only way Layitlow is fun. :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 09:34 PM~4027255
> *I guess 2 chapters of INDIVIDUALS are wrong according to you, THEY both said 83 so I guess they are full of it too. :biggrin:
> *



ARE YOU TALKIN ABOUT THE SAME INDIVIDUALS THAT YOU CALLED LIERS??????????????.....LOLOLOL.....LET ME GUESS ONLY TO YOUR ADVANAGE RIGHT HOMIE, CHECK IT FOR YOURSELF ITS RIGHT THERE IN A DIGITAL WEB IMAGE A .JPEG TO BE EXACT!!.... :nono: :nono: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 09:37 PM~4027279
> *HOW ABOUT THIS FOR 2007 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


When you sending it to TEXAS? :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:worship: :worship: ALL MIGHTY 76"


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 19 2005, 03:34 AM~4027255
> *I guess 2 chapters of INDIVIDUALS are wrong according to you, THEY both said 83 so I guess they are full of it too. :biggrin:
> *


The same individuals that you said gave you wrong inches on your cutty??????????????????

I'll tell everyone how this 83 shit started,No disrespect to tulsa but they have never had a car over 40 so what would they know about reading a stick.When your monte was on the bumper spanky was lookin up from down under the tire thats were he got 83 from so at black sunday the" I" just gave you that because thats what they tought it was doing on the bumper.You remember when we kicked your ass at black sunday this is real inches 86 next subject please.
[attachmentid=317852]


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 09:12 PM~4026772
> *We don't need Truucha for a house call, do you still live in the same house Nim?  I just fucking around its not my car to come serve you, but if 3 stage wants to I'm down. :biggrin:
> *


NAW I NEEDED A BIGGER GARAGE :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 09:39 PM~4027307
> *ARE YOU TALKIN ABOUT THE SAME INDIVIDUALS THAT YOU CALLED LIERS??????????????.....LOLOLOL.....LET ME GUESS ONLY TO YOUR ADVANAGE RIGHT HOMIE,    CHECK IT FOR YOURSELF ITS RIGHT THERE IN A DIGITAL WEB IMAGE A .JPEG TO BE EXACT!!.... :nono:  :nono:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


The Tulsa Chapter and St. Louis Chapter and there were some from L.A. also. :biggrin:


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 11:40 PM~4027317
> *When you sending it to TEXAS? :biggrin:
> *



i thought he closed up shop there too? maybe maine is next :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 10:38 PM~4027289
> *This is the only way Layitlow is fun. :biggrin:
> *


THIS IS TRUE


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

CAN YOU ASK FOR ANYMORE, I SAIDDDDD CAN YOU ASK FOR ANNY MOOOOORE, PUT ON THE BREAD AND BUTTTTTAAA BABYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:barf:<<---I :barf: <----CANT :barf: <-----STOOOPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!1 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 10:40 PM~4027317
> *When you sending it to TEXAS? :biggrin:
> *


FOR WHAT SO HE COULD FUCK UP ANOTHER ONE OF MY CARS :banghead: :nono:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2005, 09:41 PM~4027336
> *The same individuals that you said gave you wrong inches on your cutty??????????????????
> 
> I'll tell everyone how this 83 shit started,No disrespect to tulsa but they have never had a car over 40 so what would they know about reading a stick.When your monte was on the bumper spanky was lookin up from down under the tire thats were he got 83 from so at black sunday the i just gave you that because thats what they tought it was doing on the bumper.You remember when we kicked your ass at black sunday this is real inches 86 next subject please.
> ...


Were talking about HOPPERS here not BULLSHIT you can't drive, I do remember you guys NOT bringing it to Tulsa because you knew we would serve your ass, I still did it anyways. :roflmao: :roflmao: Too bad we didn't tape it.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 09:43 PM~4027358
> *FOR WHAT SO HE COULD FUCK UP ANOTHER ONE OF MY CARS :banghead:  :nono:
> *




LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

GIVE IT TO EM' :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: NIMMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 18 2005, 10:42 PM~4027345
> *i thought he closed up shop there too?  maybe maine is next  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 19 2005, 03:42 AM~4027345
> *i thought he closed up shop there too?  maybe maine is next  :dunno:
> *


No your thinking of HI-C they closed over a year ago. :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

COME ON I KNOW YOU GOT MORE THEN THAT :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2005, 10:46 PM~4027377
> *No your thinking of HI-C they closed over a year ago. :0
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

THIS ONE IS ACTUALLY AT 86" IS YOU REFER TO MY PREVIOUS PHOTOSHOP I HAVE CREATED WITH GREAT QUALITY YOU CAN SEE AN UPCLOSE SHOT OF THE STICK, THE STICK TOPS OUT AT 86" UNLESS YOU ARE YETTI YOU HAVE TROUBLE READING NUMBERS...THANK YOU ALL AND IM STILL TAKING CALLS FOR MY PHOTOSHOP ORDERS..LINE 1 THIS IS SILVER HOW CAN I CRUSH YOUR COMPETITOR......


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*BLACK MAGIC WORKS FOR ME*


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 19 2005, 03:44 AM~4027365
> *Were talking about HOPPERS here not BULLSHIT you can't drive, I do remember you guys NOT bringing it to Tulsa because you knew we would serve your ass, I still did it anyways. :roflmao:  :roflmao: Too bad we didn't tape it.
> *


2-0 agaist your leaded up monte.And you did tape it i remember because i had the whole crowd laughing at you fools.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 10:48 PM~4027390
> *THIS ONE IS ACTUALLY AT 86" IS YOU REFER TO MY PREVIOUS PHOTOSHOP I HAVE CREATED WITH GREAT QUALITY YOU CAN SEE AN UPCLOSE SHOT OF THE STICK, THE STICK TOPS OUT AT 86" UNLESS YOU ARE YETTI YOU HAVE TROUBLE READING NUMBERS...THANK YOU ALL AND IM STILL TAKING CALLS FOR MY PHOTOSHOP ORDERS..LINE 1 THIS IS SILVER HOW CAN I CRUSH YOUR COMPETITOR......
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>*WHAT IT DOOOO* </span>


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

LOOK AT THE AUDIANCE WE HAVE, ITS A GREAT SHOW AINT IT GUYS, COME ON DONT BE SHY SAY SOMETHIN PEOPLE. YOU HAVE JUST WITNESSED THE FALL OF A "HOPPER'S INCHES" RIGHT BEFORE YOUR EYES......LOLOLOLOL.....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 10:50 PM~4027416
> *LOOK AT THE AUDIANCE WE HAVE, ITS A GREAT SHOW AINT IT GUYS, COME ON DONT BE SHY SAY SOMETHIN PEOPLE. YOU HAVE JUST WITNESSED THE FALL OF A "HOPPER'S INCHES" RIGHT BEFORE YOUR EYES......LOLOLOLOL.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: OH MAN PEE TIME LOL


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

IM GONNA PEE TOO, AND BARF RIGHT QUICK, WE'LL GIVE HIM SOME TIME TO THINK OF A COME BACK, SORRY GUYS, IF YOU CALL YOU WILL BE PUT ON HOLD... :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ANY ONE WANT TO BUY VIDEOS HIT ME UP I NEED MONEY I AM BROKE LOL


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 19 2005, 03:50 AM~4027416
> *LOOK AT THE AUDIANCE WE HAVE, ITS A GREAT SHOW AINT IT GUYS, COME ON DONT BE SHY SAY SOMETHIN PEOPLE. YOU HAVE JUST WITNESSED THE FALL OF A "HOPPER'S INCHES" RIGHT BEFORE YOUR EYES......LOLOLOLOL.....
> *


Nah silver you have just witnessed the busting of liers,he might as well show us the lead in the frame now................................ :0

MAJESTICS MAJESTICS MAJESTICS you can't fuck with it hater


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

THATS WHY WE LIKE FUCKIN WITH SINGLE PUMPS, CUZ DOUBLES ARE TOOOO EASY


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2005, 10:54 PM~4027450
> *Nah silver you have just witnessed the busting of liers,he might as well show us the lead in the frame now................................ :0
> 
> MAJESTICS  MAJESTICS  MAJESTICS  you can't fuck with it hater
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2005, 09:54 PM~4027450
> *Nah silver you have just witnessed the busting of liers,he might as well show us the lead in the frame now................................ :0
> 
> MAJESTICS  MAJESTICS  MAJESTICS  you can't fuck with it hater
> *


Like I said before bring your money and a drill.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 10:59 PM~4027493
> *THATS WHY WE LIKE FUCKIN WITH SINGLE PUMPS, CUZ DOUBLES ARE TOOOO EASY
> *


TRUE VERY TRUE WAIT UNTIL NEXT YEAR THEN THEY WILL REALY SHIT IN THERE PANTS


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

HELLO HELLO HELLO ECHO ECHO ECHO LOL


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 10:00 PM~4027498
> *Like I said before bring your money and a drill.
> *



NO NEED TO HOMIE, WHAT HAPPEN TO THE 83" BROTHER, MORE THAN 3 PEOPLE BACKED US UP ON HITTIN 74" ON THE STICK AND AT LEASTTTT 76" DURING THE NOSEIN UP, LEASST MEANING IT COULDVE BEEN MORE... :0 :0 STILL THINK WE LIERS?? TRUTH HURT DONT IT BROTHER....A BIG FULL SIZE CADILLAC WITH A V-8 OLD 307!!! WITH LOTION CANDY PAINT INTERIOR AND MORE DOIN WHAT A G-BODY IS DOIN IF NOT MORE...MAY I REMIND YOU WITH BOTH FRONT AND REAR BUMPERS....   

PRAISE THAT 76" HUH...LOLOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 11:04 PM~4027542
> *NO NEED TO HOMIE, WHAT HAPPEN TO THE 83" BROTHER, MORE THAN 3 PEOPLE BACKED US UP ON HITTIN 74" ON THE STICK AND AT LEASTTTT 76" DURING THE NOSEIN UP, LEASST MEANING IT COULDVE BEEN MORE... :0  :0    STILL THINK WE LIERS?? TRUTH HURT DONT IT BROTHER....A BIG FULL SIZE CADILLAC WITH A V-8 OLD 307!!! WITH LOTION CANDY PAINT INTERIOR AND MORE DOIN WHAT A G-BODY IS DOIN IF NOT MORE...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 09:19 PM~4027104
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: JUST LIKE THE GOOD OLD DAYS AND OH YEA HOLLYWOOD BRING IT
> *


The ony thing is you alreay got a sneak peek.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 10:00 PM~4027498
> *Like I said before bring your money and a drill.
> *


DAMN..... :0


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

LOOK AT NIM IN THE BACK BY HIS BUMPER CATCHIN PAINT CHIPS AS THE ORANGE CRUSHER DESTROYS ITS BUMPER.....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2005, 11:07 PM~4027586
> *The ony thing is you alreay got a sneak peek.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 19 2005, 04:00 AM~4027498
> *Like I said before bring your money and a drill.
> *


Whatever bro like i said before i now your a lier i don't care what lil'ers think you put wieght in rocs car over 3 years ago and extra batts in brandons that weren't even hooked up and you told logan how to put lead in his car it don't matter bro i'll never have a car that does crasy inches 50's and clean is were i'll be at maybe you'll get there someday.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

YOU GUYS NOTICE THAT TOPIC WAS ALREADY VIEWED OVER 1,000 TIMES AND IT JUST GOT PUT UP TODAY....... I GUESS EVERYONE WANTED TO WITNESS A LIER CAUGHT IN THE ACT, WHOS WAS BULLSHITTING WHO ???!!!!!!!!! :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 11:08 PM~4027603
> *LOOK AT NIM IN THE BACK BY HIS BUMPER CATCHIN PAINT CHIPS AS THE ORANGE CRUSHER DESTROYS ITS BUMPER.....
> *


HELL YEA THAT WAS FUNNY EVERYONE STARTED PICK UP PIECES AND SAID THEY WERE GOING TO FRAME IT WITH THE PIC OF IT IN THE AIR :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Oct 19 2005, 04:07 AM~4027592
> *DAMN.....  :0
> *


Damn what he just needs the money. :0


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

THANKS AGAIN RON,,,,,, :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

He couldn't take any more he went to call dan for help. :0

Oh yeah and we build them cleaner two jamie.
[attachmentid=317913]


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

DAN CANT DO ANYTHING TO SAVE THEIR ASS, ITS COO THOUGH, I LOVE THIS SHIT TALKIN, JUST DONT CALL US LIERS WHEN THE JOKES ON YOU..LOL.....WE GOT PEOPLE WHO BACKED US UP ON HERE, THEY JUST GOT A PICTURE THAT CAUGHT THEM UP...LOLOLOL........NO HATE THOUGH IT AINT MY CAR THAT WAS CLAIMIN FALSE..


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 11:16 PM~4027677
> *DAN CANT DO ANYTHING TO SAVE THEIR ASS, ITS COO THOUGH, I LOVE THIS SHIT TALKIN, JUST DONT CALL US LIERS WHEN THE JOKES ON YOU..LOL.....WE GOT PEOPLE WHO BACKED US UP ON HERE, THEY JUST GOT A PICTURE THAT CAUGHT THEM UP...LOLOLOL........NO HATE THOUGH IT AINT MY CAR THAT WAS CLAIMIN FALSE..
> *


 :0 :0 AND I SAID THE TRUTH SO NOW WHAT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Oct 18 2005, 11:11 PM~4027630
> *THANKS AGAIN RON,,,,,, :barf:  :biggrin:
> *


I DON'T GET IT WHY THE BARFING?LOL


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

I BARF FROM THE ADRENALINE, I DONT KNOW WHY THAT GUY IS BARFING :uh: :uh: :ugh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

OH YEA I ALSO OWN A GBODY SO I WAS MESSING WHEN I SAID NOT A REAL CAR


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

damn this whole topic was very entertaining..CONGATS TO MAJESTICS CADDY and ROLLERZ HULK.... both doing the damn thing no matter hwo many inches where hit...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Oct 18 2005, 11:28 PM~4027766
> *damn this whole topic was very entertaining..CONGATS TO MAJESTICS CADDY and ROLLERZ HULK.... both doing the damn thing no matter hwo many inches where hit...
> *


tHANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Oct 18 2005, 10:28 PM~4027766
> *damn this whole topic was very entertaining..CONGATS TO MAJESTICS CADDY and ROLLERZ HULK.... both doing the damn thing no matter hwo many inches where hit...
> *


 :thumbsup: SOME PROPS FINALLY


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*BLACK MAGIC WORKS FOR ME*


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: IT SURE DID BUDDY.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 11:35 PM~4027832
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  IT SURE DID BUDDY.
> *


 :biggrin: WELL IT LOOKS LIKE WE SHIT TALKED EVERYONE OUT :biggrin: WE SHUT IT DOWN LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

THIS GETTIN CAUGHT UP ON FAKE INCHES MADE THE SINKING OF THE TITANIC LOOK LIKE SHIT....LOLOLOL


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

IM DONE FOR THE NIGHT.









IN THIS TOPIC...HAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAHAHAAH


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 11:36 PM~4027843
> *THIS GETTIN CAUGHT UP ON FAKE INCHES MADE THE SINKING OF THE TITANIC LOOK LIKE SHIT....LOLOLOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 11:36 PM~4027852
> *IM DONE FOR THE NIGHT.
> IN THIS TOPIC...HAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAHAHAAH
> *


LETS GO BUST SOMEONE ELSES BALLS LIKE THE GOOD OLD DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

LIKE LOS NEIGHBORS SAID,.... YOU ARE THE MASTER OF THE STREETS NIM!!!!




"AND I STILL DONT LIKE YOU"!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2005, 04:39 AM~4027876
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


MAJESTICS ENOUGH SAID


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

ENOUGH SAID


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 19 2005, 01:14 AM~4026340
> *You lie about what's in the trunk so why wouldn't you lie about the inches?  Untill I see the trunk it still has 16 batteries and 6 pumps, prove me wrong.
> This isn't even 70 and it is higher than that, 3 YEARS ago with a bumper 2 pumps to the nose and 175/70 14's and no lift spindles.
> 
> ...


First of this was gas hopping it never hit that high just hoppin second


you just lied again you said you are always standing up in you pics?????

here i'll prove you wrong twice.Once










Twice










:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Liar liar pants on fire. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 09:38 PM~4024040
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good! :biggrin: Good for you you did not fuck up the 90's clips! Those are getting hard to come by... :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2005, 03:10 AM~4027055
> *I can tell you for sure that Nims caddy did hit 74 in the class hops, because I was on the stick along with Darin from the I, and a few others, and we all seen the same number. and I have no reason to lie about this because we were his compitition.  Im sure on the nose up with the HULK  Nims car hit higher than the first time because you can hear the bumper not just touch, it was way harder and when I seen the bumper after the hop im sure it did at the LEAST 76.  And the reason for the nose up was because the 2 highest hitting cars of all classes were to nose up for the 2 G. Yes Nims car is set up to go higher than the HULK but with 2G on the line you can count me in even if Im only doin 20, we were hoping they would break.  Im not taking sides here , just telling what went down. This might mess everyone up..........Nims car and the Hulk both had some equitment failure and we helped them get there car going and they helped us get ours going for the nose up,   if we didnt get the cars going they would have takin the next highest hitting cars. Props to Nim Bruce and the big M for pulling it off!!!  I got ya next year tho :biggrin:
> *


Jamie i think bob just said shut the fuck up lying son of a *****. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

i thought they were kidding when they told me u had 4 pumps to the nose. :dunno:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

your caddy looks good in the air though, nim. :thumbsup: :biggrin: 

no matter if you have 16 batteries. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

damn I missEd one of the biggest pissing contest of the year......


LAYITLOW is always a trip ....

Congrats Nim on the masters of the streets .....

Don't forget to check out the HULK feature in the DEC. LRM . uffin:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

DAMM AFTER ALL THAT................................................IT DONT LOOK LIKE 76''

i havn't hit 76''my highest is about 69'' with no bumper.  so if you can do it with a bumper :worship: mabee its those funky spindle's with the longest coil ever made so the car dont fall all the way down.. :biggrin: 

{16 batts 6 pump} say it aint so nim :tears: 

We have one thing in commin...................................BLACK MAGIC.............


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

THATS 78 INCHES.........


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

YOU WILL ALL SEE FIRST SHOW NEXT YEAR THE CAR IS ALREADY GETING REDONE THE TRUNK SNAPED RIGHT OFF SO WE HAVE TO RE WELD SOME MOUNTS AND ALL.16 BATT YES 4 TO THE NOSE NO ITS A DOUBLE PUMP PISTONS IN THERE AND WE ALSO DID SOMETHING TO THE PUMPS SOMETHING THAT MIGHT BE A LIL OVER KILL BUT ITS WORKING.WHO KNOWS WE WERE THINKING OF LOCKING THE ASS HIGHER TOO BUT IT WILL COME BACK DOWN SO WHO KNOW WE HAVE TO CHECK OUR ANGELS AND PIVOT TO SEE HOW MUCH MORE WE COULD GO SO UNTIL NEXT YEAR FELLAS AND MAYBE THEN I WILL STILL KEEP ON LETTING PEOPLE WONDER AND TALK SHIT.ONLY A SPECIAL FEW WILL SEE AND THEY CAN VOUCH FOR IT WITH THERE OWN EYES :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Oct 19 2005, 01:47 AM~4028465
> *Looking good!  :biggrin: Good for you you did not fuck up the 90's clips! Those are getting hard to come by...  :thumbsup:
> *


YEA i KNOW i HAVE ANOTHER ONE JUST IN CASE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Oct 19 2005, 04:28 AM~4028819
> *your caddy looks good in the air though, nim. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> no matter if you have 16 batteries.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Oct 19 2005, 04:55 AM~4028867
> *damn I missEd one of the biggest pissing contest of the year......
> LAYITLOW is always a trip ....
> 
> ...


thanks homie I won't forget bro i am waiting for mine to get here.congratts on the feature bro


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Oct 18 2005, 10:11 PM~4027628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NIM FUK THE HATERS ALL OF CHICAGO KNOWS U ARE MASTER OF THE STREETS 
YOU WENT THERE AND U PUT IT DOWN THATS ALL THAT MATTERS EVERYONE ELSE CAN "SUCK MY DICK..........MY DICK" :roflmao: RIGHT SILVER? :biggrin: 
THOSE BUMPERS CRACKED THE PAVEMENT :0
AND I WAS STANDING UP ON THAT PICTURE CAUSE I HAD JUST COME BACK FROM GETTING A BEER AND IF I WERE TO SIT DOWN I WOULD HAVE SPILT IT PLUS THERE WAS NO NEED TO SIT DOWN PEOPLE IN THE SHOW COULD SEE IT IN THE AIR THERE WAS NO NEED TO GO TO THE HOP PIT TO SEE IT :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 19 2005, 10:14 AM~4029540
> *we got a few  :biggrin:
> NIM FUK THE HATERS ALL OF CHICAGO KNOWS U ARE MASTER OF THE STREETS
> YOU WENT THERE AND U PUT IT DOWN THATS ALL THAT MATTERS EVERYONE ELSE CAN "SUCK MY DICK..........MY DICK" :roflmao: RIGHT SILVER?  :biggrin:
> ...


I know I saw that :cheesy:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2005, 09:16 AM~4029553
> *I know I saw that  :cheesy:
> *


NOW to develop the film and get it framed :0 :0 
:biggrin: 
tell the haters to stop singing and start bringing :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 19 2005, 10:18 AM~4029555
> *NOW to develop the film and get it framed  :0  :0
> :biggrin:
> tell the haters to stop singing and start bringing  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 neighbor got balls of steal now :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2005, 09:25 AM~4029592
> *:0  :0  neighbor got balls of steal now :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: 
i was taught by the best


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 19 2005, 10:27 AM~4029610
> *:biggrin:
> i was taught by the best
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 10:48 PM~4027390
> *THIS ONE IS ACTUALLY AT 86" IS YOU REFER TO MY PREVIOUS PHOTOSHOP I HAVE CREATED WITH GREAT QUALITY YOU CAN SEE AN UPCLOSE SHOT OF THE STICK, THE STICK TOPS OUT AT 86" UNLESS YOU ARE YETTI YOU HAVE TROUBLE READING NUMBERS...THANK YOU ALL AND IM STILL TAKING CALLS FOR MY PHOTOSHOP ORDERS..LINE 1 THIS IS SILVER HOW CAN I CRUSH YOUR COMPETITOR......
> 
> 
> ...



Look below....we just gained more inches back! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


Its called "the highest point"...and I don't think this shot was it either...I just went back to an old shit talking topic and found the pic. Cuz numbnuts tried this BS before with us. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...i-caliber&st=40

And to the nah sayers...yes....yes Dan can save it. :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: 

We run small tires....beating that 76" inches with 13s and small tires....we would probably be close to 90s it we put balloons on the monte. :barf: not stuck still. 


But other than that....Great job Nimmy!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

you guys really need to grow up and call it a fucking day... All the time theres a hop is... oh them this them that... dude just hop, whoever wins that day, won and that's it... you guys fucking cry to much


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

What are you trying to prove, damn, there was alot of folks that were there to witness it. What is it a conspirocy therory that his car can not touch 76". Simple, next show, nose you shit up, it is stupid to try to make disbelivers from people that were there, and witnessed it.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 19 2005, 11:02 AM~4029800
> *Great job Nimmy!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I gotta laugh at myself on that one



> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Oct 19 2005, 11:09 AM~4029853
> *What are you trying to prove, damn, there was alot of folks that were there to witness it.  What is it a conspirocy therory that his car can not touch 76".  Simple, next show, nose your shit up, it is stupid to try to make disbelivers from people that were there, and witnessed it.
> *


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 19 2005, 12:07 PM~4029838
> *you guys really need to grow up and call it a fucking day... All the time theres a hop is... oh them this them that... dude just hop, whoever wins that day, won and that's it... you guys fucking cry to much
> *



whoever runs osc coils wins ese


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Oct 19 2005, 11:23 AM~4029956
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I gotta laugh at myself on that one
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 19 2005, 11:26 AM~4029977
> *whoever runs osc coils wins ese
> *


i GOTS TO GET ME SOME BUT THE SESON IS OVER AND DON'T WANT TO SIT ON THEM ALL WINTER BUT :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 19 2005, 09:26 AM~4029977
> *whoever runs osc coils wins ese
> *



I found you a new gf but she's in scotland bro...  lol


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2005, 12:34 PM~4030024
> *i GOTS TO GET ME SOME BUT THE SESON IS OVER AND DON'T WANT TO SIT ON THEM ALL WINTER BUT  :biggrin:
> *


you know you want too, maybe you can get 2 pair and weld them end to end for some super coils :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 19 2005, 11:40 AM~4030077
> *you know you want too, maybe you can get 2 pair and weld them end to end for some super  coils    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 19 2005, 04:02 PM~4029800
> *Look below....we just gained more inches back!  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> Its called "the highest point"...and I don't think this shot was it either...I just went back to an old shit talking topic and found the pic.   Cuz numbnuts tried this BS before with us.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Just to let you know your club mate started all this shit talkin on here about nim lying about inches and was busted out by hollywood and about 20 other poeple that were there.Your click always thinkin there the best.DAMN SILVER THEY JUST CAN"T STOP LYING LIAR LIAR LIAR PANTS ON FIRE.</span>


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 19 2005, 04:07 PM~4029838
> *you guys really need to grow up and call it a fucking day... All the time theres a hop is... oh them this them that... dude just hop, whoever wins that day, won and that's it... you guys fucking cry to much
> *


Nacho i hope your talkin to your dorky friends from ex-Cal because go back in this topic fool jamie started this whole thing.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 19 2005, 12:07 PM~4030304
> *Nacho i hope your talkin to your dorky friends from ex-Cal because go back in this topic fool jamie started this whole thing.
> *



He is just making up for the 1000 plus times you have done it in other topics. :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 19 2005, 10:07 AM~4030304
> *Nacho i hope your talkin to your dorky friends from ex-Cal because go back in this topic fool jamie started this whole thing.
> *



bro, I know both parties, have met and chilled with both parties the same amount of time... Talk to both parties the same amount of time online, so to me there is no preference or bias. I am really talking about both parties need to learn how to chill and if you lose, you lose. Inches are measured from the bottom of the tire not the bumper. Also, whether it has big ballon tires as in the silver monte, or 12" geo metro tires as on the blue monte carlo, leave it at that... both cars have tires! Whether the car hit 60+ or 1000+ f-ck at least both of you are doing something... catch my drift?

Its like my 3rd grade class... Mr. Moreno... he hit me, no he hit me first... We don't care who hit each other first... just chill... 


On a side note... Type in Cece hoodhunters in yahoo or w/e... that chic is my coworker in another job and she's starring in a porn film hahahaa... dude, that's fucked up cuss the whole department knows about it and she doesn't know that we know LOL... she's been keeping a good secret LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 19 2005, 12:47 PM~4030618
> *bro, I know both parties, have met and chilled with both parties the same amount of time... Talk to both parties the same amount of time online, so to me there is no preference or bias. I am really talking about both parties need to learn how to chill and if you lose, you lose. Inches are measured from the bottom of the tire not the bumper. Also, whether it has big ballon tires as in the silver monte, or 12" geo metro tires as on the blue monte carlo, leave it at that... both cars have tires! Whether the car hit 60+ or 1000+ f-ck at least both of you are doing something... catch my drift?
> 
> Its like my 3rd grade class... Mr. Moreno... he hit me, no he hit me first... We don't care who hit each other first... just chill...
> ...


you got a link?it didn't work for me :cheesy:


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2005, 02:18 PM~4030875
> *you got a link?it didn't work for me :cheesy:
> *



www.hoodhunters.com


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 19 2005, 01:32 PM~4031025
> *www.hoodhunters.com
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:wave:

Good topic.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 19 2005, 01:45 PM~4031143
> *:wave:
> 
> Good topic.
> *



Hater. :angry:






















:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam cant we all get along :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 19 2005, 03:02 PM~4031315
> *Hater.  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *



:dunno:

Just like drama. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 19 2005, 02:54 PM~4031783
> *:dunno:
> 
> Just like drama.  :biggrin:
> *













:roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

lmao


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 19 2005, 10:40 AM~4030077
> *you know you want too, maybe you can get 2 pair and weld them end to end for some super  coils    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That would suck to have to wait all winter long........I LOVE ARIZONA!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

nice topic nim. 


who cares what he hit, he won. plain and simple. :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

no matter if he hit 23 inches, he still won the cash. thats all that matters at the end of the day.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Oct 19 2005, 04:43 PM~4032687
> *nice topic nim.
> who cares what he hit, he won. plain and simple.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


thanks and you are so right on that :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

i beat a guy once when i hit 22 inches.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Oct 19 2005, 05:39 PM~4033095
> *i beat a guy once when i hit 22 inches.
> *


I got beat with some one that hit 35 and he has the trophy for one year.so I hear you homie


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 19 2005, 05:09 AM~4027613
> *Whatever bro like i said before i now your a lier i don't care what lil'ers think you put wieght in rocs car over 3 years ago and extra batts in brandons that weren't even hooked up and you told logan how to put lead in his car it don't matter bro i'll never have a car that does crasy inches 50's and clean is were i'll be at maybe you'll get there someday.
> *


Jamie didnt extra enything in my car , I built my own car unlike you so I know what was in it.It had 14 batts and only 1 of them wasnt hooked up I knew know one whould belive it only had 13 so I threw it in there.Its funny how you run around asking every one where there cars are now when you didnt have out for 5 years.You want to talk about weight look at all the soiled hold downs in the cars your shop built.Justins frame is in my back yard come show me where the weigts at ,or better yet go to Bryns he dont live as far .


----------



## Talkn (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 10:07 PM~4027579
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in no way hatin.. just stating what I heard... and want to clarify this:
Is it true that this Caddy, still has *FOUR* pumps to da nose??? :uh:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

NO 4 PUMPS TO THE NOSE HOMIE, NIM ALREADY SAID IT , IT IS A DOUBLE PUMP WITH PISTONS ON THEM, WITH 16 BATTS. WHY IS EVERYONE TRIPPIN ON 16 BATTS? I DONT REMEMBER ANYONE SAYIN NOTHIN WHEN V-MAX RUNS 16 BATTS. IN HIS YELLOW DROP...OH WAIT PROLLY CUZ HE FROM THE WEST COAST RIGHT DAN?? HAHAHAHAHA........ AND THAT PIC YOU POSTED LOOKS THE SAME, I WONT EVEN BOTHER ZOOMIN IN ON THAT ONE TO SHOW YOU SOMETHIN THAT YOU ALREADY KNOW!!!! 

IM DONE HERE ITS SIMPLE, YA'LL JUST TRIPPIN CUZ ITS A BIG ASS CAR DOIN THOSE INCHES...AND THAT BLACK ONE FROM REDS IS IN THE LOW 80'S BELIEVE ME MY VERY RELIABLE SOURCES JUST TOLD ME.   BIG 'M' BABY..HAHAHA


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

nim, good to see the cady doing the dam thing :thumbsup: ...........................


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IRONHEAD_@Oct 19 2005, 11:52 PM~4033607
> *Jamie didnt extra enything in my car , I built my own car unlike you so I know what was in it.It had 14 batts and only 1 of them wasnt hooked up I knew know one whould belive it only had 13 so I threw it in there.Its funny how you run around asking every one where there cars are now when you didnt have out for 5 years.You want to talk about weight look at all the soiled hold downs in the cars your shop built.Justins  frame is in my back yard come show me where the weigts at ,or better yet go to Bryns he dont live as far .
> *


Ha HA HA,you need to read my post again I don't care.I know for a fact rocs had weight he brought us the car after jamie left STR so we saw what it had in it,and if i remember right all of you cheered for it at hopps knowing it had weight but now you get on here and talk about tires and bullshit.And your ride which you built for us i never saw the trunk but thats what someone from tulsa told us so call them and bitch.And no your wrong again you guys talk about how long my new lincoln took or my old lincoln and at the same time you know that your caprice and jamies ride and justins ride and woodys ride and dans ride have all been down forever.And my solid hold downs serve a purpose first they look better and i can engrave in them.Allrightty now back to the topic nim did do 74 and you all did lie about the 83 laters.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Talkn_@Oct 20 2005, 12:37 AM~4033927
> *I'm in no way hatin.. just stating what I heard... and want to clarify this:
> Is it true that this Caddy, still has FOUR pumps to da nose??? :uh:
> *


No it don't you can't beleave what every hater on LIL says.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 20 2005, 01:13 AM~4034158
> *NO 4 PUMPS TO THE NOSE HOMIE, NIM ALREADY SAID IT , IT IS A DOUBLE PUMP WITH PISTONS ON THEM, WITH 16 BATTS. WHY IS EVERYONE TRIPPIN ON 16 BATTS? I DONT REMEMBER ANYONE SAYIN NOTHIN WHEN V-MAX RUNS 16 BATTS. IN HIS YELLOW DROP...OH WAIT PROLLY CUZ HE FROM THE WEST COAST RIGHT DAN??  HAHAHAHAHA........ AND THAT PIC YOU POSTED LOOKS THE SAME, I WONT EVEN BOTHER ZOOMIN IN ON THAT ONE TO SHOW YOU SOMETHIN THAT YOU ALREADY KNOW!!!!
> 
> IM DONE HERE ITS SIMPLE, YA'LL  JUST TRIPPIN CUZ ITS A BIG ASS CAR DOIN THOSE INCHES...AND THAT BLACK ONE FROM REDS IS IN THE LOW 80'S BELIEVE ME MY VERY RELIABLE SOURCES JUST TOLD ME.     BIG 'M' BABY..HAHAHA
> *


He just busted himself more look in our pic we are over the guys on the stick in his pic he is down with them so of coarse it looks higher and look at dan behind tony same in both pics. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 75-78 maybe.10 inches under us. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 19 2005, 05:47 PM~4030618
> *bro, I know both parties, have met and chilled with both parties the same amount of time... Talk to both parties the same amount of time online, so to me there is no preference or bias. I am really talking about both parties need to learn how to chill and if you lose, you lose. Inches are measured from the bottom of the tire not the bumper. Also, whether it has big ballon tires as in the silver monte, or 12" geo metro tires as on the blue monte carlo, leave it at that... both cars have tires! Whether the car hit 60+ or 1000+ f-ck at least both of you are doing something... catch my drift?
> 
> Its like my 3rd grade class... Mr. Moreno... he hit me, no he hit me first... We don't care who hit each other first... just chill...
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Chill out bro i'm just havin fun watch them hate on someone other than me.      :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Yo thinking about running a Black Magic setup in my 66 for next year. Opinions


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

I dont get why you guys are arguring over who hops higher on a internet forum...This site proves nothing....Pics can be altered...Words can be said...No one knows the truth...Just setup a date where you all can meet up somewhere And have a dam hop contest...Would be great to see a nice hopping contest here in Missouri.......Set it up...Post up the date and everyone will come to watch who hits higher.......And another thing....Does it really matter who hits higher? I mean fuck...All the cars talked and argued about in this topic all hit big inches regardless.......Either way you look at it you guys are all in the game for the same reason..The love of lowriding....So stop whining over he said she said bullshit and start hopping :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 20 2005, 12:13 AM~4035611
> *He just busted himself more look in our pic we are over the guys on the stick in his pic he is down with them so of coarse it looks higher and look at dan behind tony same in both pics. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: 75-78 maybe.10 inches under us. :0
> *




Please remember....our G-body has 13 inch wheels.....155/80 R13 tires! Unstuck. You aren't even on the same level. :biggrin: 

And if you look in these pics...in the second one the weight is lifted off the back tires...it hit bumper so hard it picked the back wheels slightly off the ground! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 That makes more inches. And you should know...our rear suspension was not maxed out at that show....the higher the rear is the more it kills the front end while hopping.  Think about that.



















And SILVER!!!! :wave: What up dog? When V-max had 16 batteries...they were yellow optimas......you know those things are almost half the size of a regular group 31...so 16 of those would equal to about 12 group 31s.  


Good morning everyone.  :wave: Time to eat a pear. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Oct 20 2005, 01:07 PM~4036778
> *Yo thinking about running a Black Magic setup in my 66 for next year.  Opinions
> *


Do it it's really good stuff and ron will help you with anything you need.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Oct 20 2005, 02:05 PM~4036994
> *I dont get why you guys are arguring over who hops higher on a internet forum...This site proves nothing....Pics can be altered...Words can be said...No one knows the truth...Just setup a date where you all can meet up somewhere And have a dam hop contest...Would be great to see a nice hopping contest here in Missouri.......Set it up...Post up the date and everyone will come to watch who hits higher.......And another thing....Does it really matter who hits higher? I mean fuck...All the cars talked and argued about in this topic all hit big inches regardless.......Either way you look at it you guys are all in the game for the same reason..The love of lowriding....So stop whining over he said she said bullshit and start hopping  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats the way it should be but with dan and them it can't if they win they talk all kinds of shit and if they lose they have a million excuses for why it didn't count.They are haters i've been saying it for a long time now and it used to be that everyone on here beleaved there shit but now more and more are seeing how they really are.Talkin shit on nim for what they weren't even there???????


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 20 2005, 02:54 PM~4037208
> *Please remember....our G-body has 13 inch wheels.....155/80 R13 tires!  Unstuck.   You aren't even on the same level.   :biggrin:
> 
> And if you look in these pics...in the second one the weight is lifted off the back tires...it hit bumper so hard it picked the back wheels slightly off the ground!   :0  :0  :0  :0  :0   That makes more inches.   And you should know...our rear suspension was not maxed out at that show....the higher the rear is the more it kills the front end while hopping.     Think about that.
> ...


Remember this dorkboy you never beat us with your leaded up unstuck monte.


AND AGAIN SHUT THE FUCK UP IT"S THE SAME FUCKIN PIC. :uh: :uh: :uh: Try and talk all the shit you want maybe our video took away some of your inches and yours gave you some extra ones. :uh: :uh: :uh
And you didn't talk shit on v-max because you all were to busy hangin from his nuts that day,the whole show you were hangin around his car like he was famous or something.If i or nim owned that same car you all would be talkin shit on it thats how you are.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 20 2005, 03:01 PM~4037256
> *:wave:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 19 2005, 09:10 PM~4034535
> *nim, good to see the cady doing the dam thing  :thumbsup: ...........................
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

THAT CADDY IS WORKIN  BUT WERE THE HELL IS RON? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Oct 20 2005, 11:36 AM~4037906
> *THAT CADDY IS WORKIN   BUT WERE THE HELL IS RON? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

So that thang a single with 8 batts or its str8 bull shit?


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

wasn't this a topic to thank god Ron exist? lol


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 20 2005, 10:59 AM~4037674
> *Remember this dorkboy you never beat us with your leaded up unstuck monte.
> *




We beat your every time you hop your "shop" monte. Shoot....you beat yourself everytime its "hopped"----"stucked"----or "tried to stick it". :roflmao: :roflmao: 

<span style='color:red'>*You can bring money, your mouth and a drill any time......you have been offered that over 20 times within the past few months. Why don't you take the offer? Bring a video camera too!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy: 


Its gotta get old trying to talk shit stating the same lies over and over again doesn't it??  PROVE IT!*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 05:38 PM~4026041
> *It looks like it worked good but it isn't anywhere near 76, who ever took the pic was sitting down and it is nowwhere near over your guys heads.  You guys kill me with the lies on how many inches your cars do. The way that car is setup it will never do 76 with the drop spindles. What happened to KEEP IT REAL?
> *



Another HATER. Dont trip Nim, We got all kinds of people like him in Cali also. What does his car dooo


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

You all are gonna get a kick out of this. :roflmao: :roflmao:












It we are only doing high 70s...what does this mean? {neither cars are fully on the bumper}  This shits funny!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 20 2005, 01:18 PM~4039164
> *You all are gonna get a kick out of this.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> It we are only doing high 70s...what does this mean?    {neither cars are fully on the bumper}    This shits funny!!!  :biggrin:
> *


LOL :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam shit is really think in here....its starting to smell :barf:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 19 2005, 07:13 PM~4034158
> *NO 4 PUMPS TO THE NOSE HOMIE, NIM ALREADY SAID IT , IT IS A DOUBLE PUMP WITH PISTONS ON THEM, WITH 16 BATTS. WHY IS EVERYONE TRIPPIN ON 16 BATTS? I DONT REMEMBER ANYONE SAYIN NOTHIN WHEN V-MAX RUNS 16 BATTS. IN HIS YELLOW DROP...OH WAIT PROLLY CUZ HE FROM THE WEST COAST RIGHT DAN??  HAHAHAHAHA........ AND THAT PIC YOU POSTED LOOKS THE SAME, I WONT EVEN BOTHER ZOOMIN IN ON THAT ONE TO SHOW YOU SOMETHIN THAT YOU ALREADY KNOW!!!!
> 
> IM DONE HERE ITS SIMPLE, YA'LL  JUST TRIPPIN CUZ ITS A BIG ASS CAR DOIN THOSE INCHES...AND THAT BLACK ONE FROM REDS IS IN THE LOW 80'S BELIEVE ME MY VERY RELIABLE SOURCES JUST TOLD ME.     BIG 'M' BABY..HAHAHA
> *


Not when it was in pheonix :angry: I was there and lost to it :angry: the pic I posted was from the pheonix hop..I want to use your guys hopping stick maybee I'm in the 70's :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Oct 20 2005, 04:05 PM~4036994
> *I dont get why you guys are arguring over who hops higher on a internet forum...This site proves nothing....Pics can be altered...Words can be said...No one knows the truth...Just setup a date where you all can meet up somewhere And have a dam hop contest...Would be great to see a nice hopping contest here in Missouri.......Set it up...Post up the date and everyone will come to watch who hits higher.......And another thing....Does it really matter who hits higher? I mean fuck...All the cars talked and argued about in this topic all hit big inches regardless.......Either way you look at it you guys are all in the game for the same reason..The love of lowriding....So stop whining over he said she said bullshit and start hopping  :thumbsup:
> *


boy you said it !!!!!!!!!! both parties build some of the cleanest cars ive seen in the midwest , street riders elco is bad ass from what ive seen , i personally have liked every car down 4 lifes has done , from justins car all the way up to what they are currently working on , the blue mc is the baddest straight hopper/lowrider in the midwest hands down , and i dont give a fuk what anyone says .............. but , the problem is , neither side will ever admit defeat ...........


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

i guess i was wrong, i just got a call , v-max has 18 batts. in his yellow drop not 16..but thats still coo huh..lolol....whatever haters keep hatin' and so on ....we all know FIRST FULL SIZE CAR IN THE MIDWEST WITH BUMPERS TO HIT BIG REAL INCHES, not fake ones.   


THIS TOPIC IS DONE!!


BY THE WAY THANKS RON :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

fuck the haters, nothing like a 4 door fuckin caddy on the bumper! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 20 2005, 07:02 PM~4039064
> *Another HATER.  Dont trip Nim,  We got all kinds of people like him in Cali also.  What does his car dooo
> *


Well bird he hasn't had a car worth shit in over 10 years no wait he's never had a car worth shit.But they think they are the best at this.This is the only thing that sucks about the midwest---to many cheerleaders.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 20 2005, 07:18 PM~4039164
> *You all are gonna get a kick out of this.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> It we are only doing high 70s...what does this mean?    {neither cars are fully on the bumper}    This shits funny!!!  :biggrin:
> *


It is funny for one thing his is a big caddy with bumpers and NO LEAD.

And even in this bullshit photoshop you guys are close too the same so if nim did 74 you are doing 76-78 just like we all siad. :biggrin: :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 20 2005, 06:45 PM~4038961
> *We beat your every time you hop your "shop" monte.   Shoot....you beat yourself everytime its "hopped"----"stucked"----or "tried to stick it".  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> <span style='color:red'>You can bring money, your mouth and a drill any time......you have been offered that over 20 times within the past few months.   Why don't you take the offer?    Bring a video camera too!!!!!    :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> ...


*Damn are you really as dumb as you look,I Don't give a fuck about you or your lead.You all keep talkin this bullshit to try and save face on here just like you did when tino punked your ass.On here you talked real big in person your a bitch even your click was mad at you.Beleave your own lies bro your hoppin 83( :uh: )and you don't have lead( :uh: )whatever.BYE BYE now.*


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 21 2005, 01:37 AM~4041884
> *boy you said it !!!!!!!!!! both parties build some of the cleanest cars ive seen in the midwest , street riders elco  is bad ass from what ive seen , i personally have liked every car down 4 lifes has done , from justins car all the way up to what they are currently working on , the blue mc is the baddest straight hopper/lowrider in the midwest hands down , and i dont give a fuk what anyone says ..............  but , the problem is , neither side will ever admit defeat ...........
> *


Your wrong pitbull they did admit defeat they closed there shop. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I know you cool with them so i'll just say this jamie started doggin nim for no reason other then being mad that someone else is doing good,like they have been doing for years.Laters bro.It's funny how everyone knows what they are workin on but they are trying to keep it for us but then they say they don't worry about us and they don't build cars for us. :uh: :uh: 

Did you like this DFL car??????And lead don't count right?


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

I'M SORRY!It's a book I know and I don't blame you if you don't read it, it's just for a couple of people anyway. Imagine how long it took me to type this with a broken finger.

Brent said he liked our cars from my car(2002) to present so he doesn't know much about that. At black sunday Bruce and I were standing insight of the stick, I saw atleast 81 and I bet he saw the same thing. Why would three different chapters of Individuals lie for us? They also anounced 83 over the mic. 

The lead statements, we are open for whatever you want to do, if you are so sure it's leaded come with money, drill, and camera. No fuck the money, just come with drill and camera, no fuck... we can supply the drill so just bring a camera, fuck the camera we have those too. So just come over or we'll come to you and disassemble the car. *OR SHUT THE FUCK UP!* You can even check my frame and my old rack sitting in Brandon's backyard. 

My car did hop that high sitting still at minor park, refer to young hog out of towners #14 I think that's the volume, or just ask your club president. He was the one holding the car from rolling down hill. Or just ask playstation he has footage of my car on the stick at that show, he said it looked like 66-67 to him. 

Ok we have our own guidelines/not rules for our hoppers that we try to follow which in our eyes is lowrider styling: Rim size one size smaller than stock(ie, cars that came with 15's , get 14's, etc.)
Tire size for 14's the biggest is 175/70R14 and for 13's it's 155/80R13
Back end lower than the front end when fully dumped(Has been broken once while waiting for cylinders to be made)
Must be driveable on freeway, might not be passing traffic, but usually will smash out.lol
We usually have V8's in our cars
Complete car, cosmetically all the pieces
No bumper stickers
Have the back wheels in the middle of the wheel house(I know I personally broke this one because I was a money grubbing whore and I knew it was gay when I did it)lol

And would like to see the midwest stay close to these guidelines to keep up standards and pride in our cars. I'm glad everybody, for the most part, in the mid west has kept their cars complete. And I'm glad to see Nims car in the air like that, I wish it did that back in 02 when it first came out. But by those pictures I wouldn't think it was in the 70's either, but I couldn't it dispute it cuz I wasn't there or had a clear picture of the stick.

And fabian, 3rd place isn't shit just like jamie said. j/k :biggrin: I know the super show is tough, I was there in '03 "rollin with big dogs in the game" as you would put it. Did the shaved firewall help Allen place in his class out there in vegas?j/k :biggrin: When my mark VI comes back out you will be able to tell a major difference, not just juiced like your mark VI. Brandon's caprice you can blame on me for the body work not being done. Also just because you own a car for years doesn't mean you are working on it all the time, you don't see us talking shit about something that's down or in process. FYI don't think there is a conspiracy to keep secrets from you and your click... we try to keep our shit to ourselves to it's done. Anymore Questions? I keeps it real! :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> Once agian i'll say this for the last time I DON"T CARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!If you want to show what is in the monte fine do it i don't care,seems to me that you all are the ones worried about what i said.When jamie or dan talk about my lincoln havein big tire when they know for a fact they are the same size as dan had or you had or brandon had i didn't say come with money because i know what size i have and don't care what you think.And i also don't care about jamie talkin shit about us gettin 3rd because i know what i beat and it's more than he could ever hope to beat.And you usally have v8's i smell a v6 coming Ha HA.And about the cars being down dude you really don't have a good memery do you thats bullshit dan started about my lincoln it
> s just funny that it seems to be a BETTER STATEMENT FOR YOU ALL RIGHT NOW.I would hope your lincoln does look alot different after all this time bro good luck to you in all things homie. :cheesy: I'm really sorry that a cool dude like you gets thrown into shit over some haters like dan and jamie.I sure you know whats nice and what isn't i'm sure you think allens is a nice car and that my new lincoln is nice too, even though you'll never say it.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 21 2005, 06:48 AM~4043093
> *Your wrong pitbull they did admit defeat they closed there shop. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I know you cool with them so i'll just say this jamie started doggin nim for no reason other then being mad that someone else is doing good,like they have been doing for years.Laters bro.It's funny how everyone knows what they are workin on but they are trying to keep it for us but then they say they don't worry about us and they don't build cars for us. :uh:  :uh:
> 
> Did you like this DFL car??????And lead don't count right?
> ...


i said, DOWN 4 LIFE , not hi caliber ....... shop maybe closed , but they are still building cars ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, nice post royalty , same guide lines we been using for years ! :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK KC...................


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

when will it stop :dunno:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Oct 20 2005, 12:40 PM~4038443
> *So that thang a single with 8 batts or its str8 bull shit?
> *


The caddy? :uh:


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

Man 15 pages cause some people couldn't say, Good Job on the Cady nim, Bruce really knows his stuff, and Ron is a great guy with an awsome product. 2 pages max and we are done...... Ohhh and I like big ass tires on a stuck no bumpered piece of shit too.....


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Congrats Nim - love seein your lac gettin serious inches :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

Good morning everyone.  :wave: Time to eat a pear. :biggrin:
[/quote]

a pear of dez nuts liar liar pants on fire hahaha...i am co glad i am not in this shit my blood presure went up a few clicks just reading it.


just so everyone is clear ...I DIDN'T BUILD NONE OF THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 21 2005, 03:35 AM~4043789
> *I'M SORRY!It's a book I know and I don't blame you if you don't read it, it's just for a couple of people anyway.  Imagine how long it took me to type this with a broken finger.
> 
> Brent said he liked our cars from my car(2002) to present so he doesn't know much about that.  At black sunday Bruce and I were standing insight of the stick, I saw atleast 81 and I bet he saw the same thing.  Why would three different chapters of Individuals lie for us?  They also anounced 83 over the mic.
> ...


Thanks for the props and as far as it not hitting in the 70's I guess you all will just have to come to our picnic next year and see.I don't have any reason to lie and realy don't care if it hit 60 it hit and thats what makes me happy so I guess until you all see it with your own eyes then don't talk shit on it.  CAN'T WAIT TO NOSE UP NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Oct 21 2005, 10:37 AM~4044854
> *The caddy? :uh:
> *


what are you talking about :uh: single with 8 batts LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 21 2005, 11:08 AM~4045027
> *Congrats Nim - love seein your lac gettin serious inches  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

I just want to see it gas hop................... :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: Nim


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

BACK TO SUBJECT THANKS RON THE PARTS WORK WONDERS ON MY RIDE I TOOK MASTERS WITH 74"

*BLACK MAGIC WORKS FOR ME*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

BACK TO SUBJECT THANKS RON THE PARTS WORK WONDERS ON MY RIDE I TOOK MASTERS WITH 74"

*BLACK MAGIC WORKS FOR ME*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Oct 21 2005, 11:36 AM~4045190
> *I just want to see it gas hop................... :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave: Nim
> *


:0 HELL YEA NEXT YEAR AT OUR PICNIC WE ARE TRING TO FIND A PLACE IN THE CITY NEAR THE LAKE :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 21 2005, 10:40 AM~4045220
> *:0  HELL YEA NEXT YEAR AT OUR PICNIC WE ARE TRING TO FIND A PLACE IN THE CITY NEAR THE LAKE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
Gas Hop!!!!!!!


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 21 2005, 05:48 AM~4043093
> *Your wrong pitbull they did admit defeat they closed there shop. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I know you cool with them so i'll just say this jamie started doggin nim for no reason other then being mad that someone else is doing good,like they have been doing for years.Laters bro.It's funny how everyone knows what they are workin on but they are trying to keep it for us but then they say they don't worry about us and they don't build cars for us. :uh:  :uh:
> 
> Did you like this DFL car??????And lead don't count right?
> ...


Its funny how your allways talking shit on that car when your own club has one,and on the time factor on building cars the difference is when we get a car done we dont go around asking every body what do you got.Almost forgot to give props to Nim for getting the car working.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 21 2005, 11:51 AM~4045288
> *:biggrin:
> Gas Hop!!!!!!!
> *


you know it homie :biggrin: although I wouldn't have to but if theres room and its not broken shit why not last time I did it felt like we were about to take off into space :cheesy:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 21 2005, 03:22 PM~4047238
> *you know it homie :biggrin:  although I wouldn't have to but if theres room and its not broken shit why not last time I did it felt like we were about to take off into space :cheesy:
> *


naw man thats a LITTLE to dangerous thats too many inches to be in the air :0
i was just joking :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 21 2005, 04:27 PM~4047278
> *naw man thats a LITTLE to dangerous thats too many inches to be in the air  :0
> i was just joking :biggrin:
> *


we have done it already homie its fun ass hell


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 21 2005, 03:32 PM~4047313
> *we have done it already homie its fun ass hell
> *


ok count me in :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

come pick up your flan I got two I didn't know wich one you wanted


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 21 2005, 03:39 PM~4047358
> *come pick up your flan I got two I didn't know wich one you wanted
> *


 :biggrin: 
thanks :biggrin: 
ill be by after work 
how much do i owe u?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

A 6 PACK lol


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 21 2005, 03:43 PM~4047379
> *A 6 PACK lol
> *


of water?? :roflmao: 
man u know we got you! :biggrin: 
love thy neighbor!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 21 2005, 04:45 PM~4047398
> *of water?? :roflmao:
> man u know we got you!  :biggrin:
> love thy neighbor!
> *


 :biggrin: you know gas prices and all


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 21 2005, 03:46 PM~4047399
> *:biggrin:  you know gas prices and all
> *


stop complaining they went down i only needed $45 yesterday to fill mines up :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 21 2005, 04:49 PM~4047418
> *stop complaining they went down i only needed $45 yesterday to fill mines up  :biggrin:
> *


I just filled up the truck 85 bux :angry:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 21 2005, 03:51 PM~4047428
> *I just filled up the truck 85 bux :angry:
> *


 :0 yeah i hear u thats why i demoted my vehicle to 87 :roflmao:
89 is too pricey


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

see you in a bit homie got to get dinner ready got peeps coming over :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 21 2005, 03:54 PM~4047442
> *see you in a bit homie got to get dinner ready got peeps coming over :biggrin:
> *


  be there in 10-15 minutes :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 21 2005, 04:55 PM~4047446
> *  be there in 10-15 minutes  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

RON AND HIS CREW ARE ALL GOOD PEEPS!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Oct 21 2005, 03:19 PM~4044765
> *when will it stop :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> Good morning everyone.  :wave: Time to eat a pear. :biggrin:


a pear of dez nuts liar liar pants on fire hahaha...i am co glad i am not in this shit my blood presure went up a few clicks just reading it.
just so everyone is clear ...I DIDN'T BUILD NONE OF THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IRONHEAD_@Oct 21 2005, 05:05 PM~4045361
> *Its funny how your allways talking shit on that car when your own club has one,and on the time factor on building cars the difference is when we get a car done we dont go around asking every body what do you got.Almost forgot to give props to Nim for getting the car working.
> *


No one in our chapter has one and whichever car your talkin about i'm sure it's way better then jamies was.And thats funny because when dans car got half ass done he talked alot of shit about my car not being done.Liar liar pants on fire don't be mad that nims shits higher.With no lead.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 08:47 PM~4026922
> *CAN I HAVE A HOOORAH, I SAID A HOORAH MUTHA.......
> *


....that car is only doing 76''................ :0...I SIAD THAT SHIT OVER A YEAR AGO...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 09:07 PM~4027039
> *ALL FOUR OF THEM.
> *


 DON'T HATE BITCH....CONGRADULATE :uh:


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

big ron's the shit look at him chillin in lrm :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 21 2005, 10:38 AM~4045206
> *BACK TO SUBJECT THANKS RON THE PARTS WORK WONDERS ON MY RIDE I TOOK MASTERS WITH 74"
> 
> BLACK MAGIC WORKS FOR ME
> *


 HEY NIM, AND BRUCE...CONGRATS HOMIE, I'M GLAD IT WORKED WELL FOR YA.......WE'LL SEE WHAT '06' HAS TO BRING FROM THE DARKSIDE


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 22 2005, 10:13 AM~4050091
> *DON'T HATE BITCH....CONGRADULATE :uh:
> *


Now there you go dan,jamie this is a big name in lowridein not you too.What up ron whos shit going?Thanks again for letin me keep my shit at your shop when we were oiut there.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 19 2005, 02:33 AM~4027248
> *On the way too the super show did you see it from your double wide?????????And everyone knows i drove it all the way to chi-town and back none of your click has ever drivin that far.
> *



yetti's got a double wide .... mah *****! LIVING GHETTO FABULOUS 

cant believe it aint even froze out yet and this much shit talking is going on . it's going to be a long cruel winter .. and fall too ... 


THEN COMES SPRING TIME! (keep it clean and come out swingin)


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 22 2005, 03:08 AM~4048812
> *No one in our chapter has one and whichever car your talkin about i'm sure it's way better then jamies was.And thats funny because when dans car got half ass done he talked alot of shit about my car not being done.Liar liar pants on fire don't be mad that nims shits higher.With no lead.
> *


The car is in Arizona ,but I thought maby the KC chapter covered all states that start with an A. :biggrin:
You will say its nicer because it has candy paint ,but Jamie like the way the tan look so he had it repainted the same color. :uh:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 21 2005, 09:08 PM~4048812
> *.With no lead.
> *


So you don't care?:dunno: You're a fuckin idiot :uh: Nim I didn't say it didn't do it just it didn't look like it in the pics, I believe. Shawn's regal back in the day had a V6, that's where the usually works in at. But ya never know. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IRONHEAD_@Oct 22 2005, 03:55 PM~4050703
> *The car is in Arizona ,but I thought maby the KC chapter covered all states that start with an A. :biggrin:
> You will say its nicer because it has candy paint ,but Jamie like the way the tan look so he had it repainted the same color. :uh:
> *


Ha Ha HA Thats why i didn't piant my new car because i liked the color :uh: And you all dogged that.Get real bro.And AAA for 300 dollars isn't a real piant job. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 22 2005, 05:56 PM~4051127
> *So you don't care?:dunno: You're a fuckin idiot :uh:  Nim I didn't say it didn't do it just it didn't look like it in the pics, I believe.  Shawn's regal back in the day had a V6, that's where the usually works in at.  But ya never know. :biggrin:
> *


What ever bitch your busted out quit crying everyone knows you use lead get over it.And if you got a v6 nothing wierd about that you go against your own rules all the time.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Say something tupac.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 22 2005, 10:13 AM~4050091
> *DON'T HATE BITCH....CONGRADULATE :uh:
> *


Damn jamie he called you a bitch are you going to kick his ass????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

how ya like that washington!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Wheres jamie at you start hating and then you can't handle the truth???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

why your talking enough for everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Oct 23 2005, 01:39 AM~4052850
> *why your talking enough for everyone :thumbsup:
> *


Ha HA it's just funny everytime i get on here i see you or your boys on here looking at what i say then you don't say shit.And your right NO ONE can fuck WITH ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 22 2005, 08:05 PM~4052714
> *What ever bitch your busted out quit crying everyone knows you use lead get over it.And if you got a v6 nothing wierd about that you go against your own rules all the time.
> *


Busted out with a lie? Then come prove it bitch! or stop running your mouth, solid rack boy! A car that does 80+ and comes down with lead vs a car that did 71 and got stuck with more lead :dunno: It's pretty evident that Ron and Bruce both know what the fuck they're doing, that was never in question. It was just the inches, which Jamie wasn't the only one question it if look back. Get a life. :biggrin: I'm done with elementary talk. Congrats Nim see ya next summer sometime :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 22 2005, 05:47 AM~4050116
> *HEY NIM, AND BRUCE...CONGRATS HOMIE, I'M GLAD IT WORKED WELL FOR YA.......WE'LL SEE WHAT '06' HAS TO BRING FROM THE DARKSIDE
> *


Thanks homie it worked man 06 will be nice can't wait to see whats in store :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 22 2005, 12:56 PM~4051127
> *So you don't care?:dunno: You're a fuckin idiot :uh:  Nim I didn't say it didn't do it just it didn't look like it in the pics, I believe.  Shawn's regal back in the day had a V6, that's where the usually works in at.  But ya never know. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 22 2005, 07:40 PM~4053134
> *Ha HA it's just funny everytime i get on here i see you or your boys on here looking at what i say then you don't say shit.And your right NO ONE can fuck WITH ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sorry dick face didnt know you were the only one allowed to read these topics


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Oct 23 2005, 04:52 AM~4053692
> *sorry dick face didnt know you were the only one allowed to read these topics
> *


I'm not but everytime i'm in a topic i see you at the bottom of the page?????????????????????????????????????????And dick face damn are you gettin mad tupac???????????????????LIL is just in fun lightin up :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 23 2005, 03:35 AM~4053364
> *Busted out with a lie?  Then come prove it bitch! or stop running your mouth, solid rack boy! A car that does 80+ and comes down with lead vs a car that did 71 and got stuck with more lead :dunno: It's pretty evident that Ron and Bruce both know what the fuck they're doing, that was never in question.  It was just the inches, which Jamie wasn't the only one question it if look back.  Get a life. :biggrin: I'm done with elementary talk.  Congrats Nim see ya next summer sometime :wave:
> *


Solid rack :uh: :uh: :uh:More lie's form the liar's for life crew.You disprove it or shut the fuck up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!And nim it most be nice all the ass kissin now.They have to make up for jamies bullshit.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Just shut the fuck up already. :uh: You push and push. You are worse than a nagging ass woman.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 23 2005, 01:22 PM~4054389
> *Just shut the fuck up already.  :uh:  You push and push.  You are worse than a nagging ass woman.
> *


Who the fuck asked you go back to the westside post where you belong,Why is it when jamie was talkin shit on nim you didn't say shut up??Read the post's T(Du)immy alot of poeple are talkin shit not just me!I'm just replying to what other poeple say.Laters
:wave: :wave:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:ugh: i thought this shit was over last week lmao


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*BLACK MAGIC WORKS FOR ME* 

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2005, 09:45 PM~4026913
> *I won't have 2 half-assed cars and think they are the shit. :0  One of your own club members broke you ass off, the black one is killin you. I have started working on my IMPALA again and I bet it doesn't take half the time you took on your cars. :biggrin: But since you think a stress point and some 3rd grade patterns doing 45 is the shit it won't take much to beat that.
> *


THE ONLY CARS YOU HAVE EVER OWNED HAVE BEEN HALF ASS PIECES OF SHIT.
LETS SEE A PICK OF THE TIGHT ASS RIDE YOU'VE BEEN ROLLIN FOR THE LAST ???? HOW MANY YEARS?
THE ONLY TRUTH YOU HAVE EVER SPOKE ON LAY IT LOW IS THAT YOUR WHITE TRASH. PEACE. WILL SOMEONE KEEP IT REAL?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

THANKS AGAIN RON :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Oct 24 2005, 03:45 PM~4061966
> *THANKS AGAIN RON :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Oct 24 2005, 04:30 PM~4060492
> *:ugh: i thought this shit was over last week lmao
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh: It's never going to be over bro.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 22 2005, 10:13 AM~4050091
> *DON'T HATE BITCH....CONGRADULATE :uh:
> *


Now thats keepin it real and it's funny at the same time. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 24 2005, 05:01 PM~4062388
> *Now thats keepin it real and it's funny at the same time. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: sup my brother


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 24 2005, 10:50 PM~4062716
> *:biggrin:  sup my brother
> *


Not much bro still laughing over this shit,when was that show in florida?And how far is that for you guys?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 24 2005, 03:59 PM~4062383
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :uh: It's never going to be over bro.
> *


lol i guess...


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

RON YOU HAVE A PM,,,,,AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 24 2005, 02:50 PM~4061629
> *THE ONLY CARS YOU HAVE EVER OWNED HAVE BEEN HALF ASS PIECES OF SHIT.
> LETS SEE A PICK OF THE TIGHT ASS RIDE YOU'VE BEEN ROLLIN FOR THE LAST  ???? HOW MANY YEARS?
> THE ONLY TRUTH YOU HAVE EVER SPOKE ON LAY IT LOW IS THAT YOUR WHITE TRASH.  PEACE. WILL SOMEONE KEEP IT REAL?
> *



Ok..I'll keep it real.....what tight ass ride have you been "*ROLLIN*" for the last ????? How many years? True answer = Not a single one. :roflmao: 




*BLACK MAGIC WORKED FOR NIM!* :thumbsup: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 25 2005, 03:47 PM~4066970
> *Ok..I'll keep it real.....what tight ass ride have you been "ROLLIN" for the last ????? How many years?    True answer = Not a single one.    :roflmao:
> BLACK MAGIC WORKED FOR NIM!  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: I put more miles on my new lincoln in a couple of months than you put on your old lincoln the whole time you had it. :0 :0 And tino drove his to shows all over like tulsa year after year.Back to what jamie said that he wouldn't want a half ass ride :uh: :uh: Well post up something nice he's had!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Shit you are workin on don't count untill it's done. :0 :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Posted again. :roflmao:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who lives in Dramaville.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 26 2005, 04:24 AM~4071803
> *Glad to see I'm not the only one who lives in Dramaville.
> *


What up pat,this is fabian from streetriders K C, how you doing bro.Nothing new here in K C one shop is opened the other is not. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 3 2005, 02:45 AM~4124811
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Now that looks like 76 to me.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Now that's a fucking big smillie... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

BLACK MAGIC WORKED FOR ME!

Not a hopper, just a cruizer!


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

Oh :worship: 

I have a twin Monte and soon...
BMH will be working for me too.

What size are your rear cylinders, set up pics please.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@Nov 7 2005, 03:55 PM~4156485
> *Oh  :worship:
> 
> I have a twin Monte and soon...
> ...


thanks homie, the rear cylinders are chrome 14's. i dont have a pic of my setup yet, but i will get some tonite


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

WE DID IT AGAIN IN FLORIDA HERE FOR THE HATERS


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

MIDWEST PUTTING IT DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 7 2005, 11:50 PM~4157929
> *WE DID IT AGAIN IN FLORIDA HERE FOR THE HATERS
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't hit high again looks like 20 inches to me,i'm just fellin in for the haters since they aren't talkin anymore.Way to put it down dogg. :biggrin:


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

bmh


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luckyaz_@Nov 7 2005, 09:29 PM~4158886
> *bmh
> *


nice homie


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Im sure you wont but can you post pics of the trunk of your car with the new black magic parts


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

well the trunk caught on fire in florida and it is all apart now when we put it all back together I sure will post pics of the setup  it should be done by the end of next month


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 17 2005, 10:50 AM~4224797
> *well the trunk caught on fire in florida and it is all apart now when we put it all back together I sure will post pics of the setup  it should be done by the end of next month
> *


Holy shit it burned that long???


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

:0 Whoa, how many volts you running to your front pumps NIM?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 17 2005, 07:18 PM~4227309
> *Holy shit it burned that long???
> *


we couln't get the trunk opened after it smashed the back bumper the cylinder poped out and the key just sun around so we had to bust the trunk open and by the time we got it opened it was all burned up :angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Nov 18 2005, 05:32 PM~4233902
> *:0  Whoa, how many volts you running to your front pumps NIM?
> *


8 to the nose


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

do any of you have a correct number to get a hold of ron


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Nov 21 2005, 12:00 PM~4249301
> *do any of you have a correct number to get a hold of ron
> *




Well just talked to RON and they are in the process of getting there phone lines working at the NEW PLACE. Ron said for any questions you might have feel free to call him at this number 1-702-400-9321 and they will have the same BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS number when the phones are up and working. BIGGER AND BADDER COMING AT YOU IN 2006...............


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

What's up? So where's the pics with Voodoo??????????????




> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Nov 21 2005, 08:28 PM~4251886
> *Well just talked to RON and they are in the process of getting there phone lines working at the NEW PLACE. Ron said for any questions you might have feel free to call him at this number 1-702-400-9321 and they will have the same BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS number when the phones are up and working. BIGGER AND BADDER COMING AT YOU IN 2006...............
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Street Riders KC_@Nov 21 2005, 09:58 PM~4253423
> *What's up? So where's the pics with Voodoo??????????????
> *


I was wondering the same thing she's holding out on us LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0


----------

